# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  **Tizzy's Trip to the MOON report**

## TizzyATX

Are y’all already tired of April trip reports??  I thought it would be nice to space it out so when there is a shortage in reportage I can come outta nowhere and save the day.  Booger you were giving me a hard time about taking so long and really I was just being thoughtful.  I kid, I am just a procrastinator. Nonetheless…I am idle right now so reckon I’ll take a stab at another Trip Report…

<Insert AIRHORN here> 

  Can I just say I LOVE Jamaica!!!

DISCLAIMER:  If you have read any of the other TR’s that have been circulating from the month of April (and theres some GOOD ones) then you have heard some stories or picked up on some subliminal ****, and I would just like to under NO circumstances make any apologies whatsoever for anything that may or may not have happened on account of me.  Simply put I had the time of my life!!!  Some parts got a little crazy... but let it be known… I have a reputation to protect and I really do try to keep a low profile. Hahaha With that said, I will share as much as I can but the really good stuff is gonna have to remain off the record. You’ll have to just use your imagination…..and know that it was better than that. Heeeeeehe

Oh yeah, my grammar and spelling and composition skills may be sub par compared to some of the genius around here….but whatever… should be fun.  




I'm aware we have all see the vid a milion times but its a good starter lol

----------


## TizzyATX

Let’s rewind a little shall we?

(If you don’t like this kind of stuff, no worries my feelings will not get hurt… just wait until I get to Negril to start following along….some folks appreciate a good back story)

My first trip to Negril was July of last year so I still consider my self a newby.  Some of you may have read my trip report. If you haven’t and you wanna, here is the link to it:  http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...port-1st-Timer )

 If you did then you know that I loved Negril right off the bat, but sadly that trip did not live up to its full potential due to a party pooping travel companion.  I knew I needed to go back for a Re-do, but I didn’t think I would be able to swing it for a couple years… 

Fast forward…


I was dating a guy for a couple months around the beginning of the year. We are gonna call him Crikey.  It was nothing serious, but I guess he had lots of money to throw around and maybe he thought he would impress me by booking my dream trip to Jamaica as a birthday gift.  I was stunned, because to me, something like this is a BIG deal. I thought maybe Too much TOO soon.  Ultimately I didn’t really care. Jamaica drowned out anything logical trying to invade my thought process. He mentioned something about booking a big package deal and I said “NO, please let me plan it”. I knew he was the type to book at a big AI so I wanted to take the reins on this because that’s just not my style.  Basically there was no budget, so I started out looking at places like Rockhouse and the Caves. Looking back now I am so thankful those did not work out.  Finally I had it narrowed down to Sea Grape Villa and Catcha.  Ended up booking the Moon cottage at Catcha Falling Star.  I had heard so many good things to date about this property and the staff so I was stoked. We would be leaving  Sat April 21 and returning Thurs the 26th.  I hopped on the board to see about the runnings for the month of April.  Looks like a GOOD week to be in town!!  Lots of fun stuff in the works…

I noticed a list of boardies a mile long that would be in town. Apparently I had booked our trip for the week leading up to something called a “Boardie Bash”.  Excuse my prior ignorance, but I had yet to attend one. In fact I had never met a real life boardie before. As it turns out we would miss the Bash by one day. Bummer. Bright side… I was happy to know there would be some familiar people around to party with.  I keep reading the list… Wait, it get’s better….looks like boardies have Catcha almost booked solid for that week!  I remember laughing to myself and thinking….I know everyone at this place….and I’ve never met a single one of them. LOL 

 This is about the time things with ‘ol Crikey get a little sketchy.  I didn’t actually “talk” to him for a whole month leading up to the trip.  However I did receive several semi-cryptic emails verifying that we were still “on” for Jamaica. How comforting.  Clock is ticking….one week before go time and I was getting real irritated and stressed out with the lack of communication.  I’m pretty “go with the flow” but it was a little unsettling not knowing if I would still have a ticket, hotel room, or travel companion.  Assuming I was on my own, I started trying to make alternative plans for when I got to town.  I would still owe half the cost of the hotel upon arrival and I definitely couldn’t afford Catcha rates.  Spoke with a boardie friend from TX and he put in some calls to see if he could help me with possible accommodations. BTW Vince, even though things worked out as planned, you really helped me to relax and quit stressing and I thank you! 

Counting down the days….so weird…don’t really know what I’m counting down to but whatever happens it’s gonna be FUN!  

2 days until Jamaica.  I get an email… 

“I’m sorry I cannot go on the trip ….blah blah blah”

How rude! But I was so relieved. Couldn’t even imagine going on vacation with this guy. (Although he does make an appearance...u will see)  I responded asking if I could pay him back for airfare over the next couple months and he said “don’t worry about it”  OK I WONT   I remember calling my bestfriend to tell her what happened and suddenly it hit me.  I was really going to Negril in 2 days!!!  Then it hit me that I would be going alone. This is a first but it will be fine.  I called Catcha to see what to do about the room.  Can’t remember if Mauvette or Andrea answered.  I told her the situation and she laughed and told me they would be charging the amount to his card anyways so I should just come!!  Hahahaha.  NO PROBLEM.  We laughed.

Checked into the April roll call to update myself as being “solo”.  It didn’t take long before I found peace of mind thanks to a really friendly woman known as Marley9808 and a rather funny fellow simply called Booger.  “Dont worry about a thing”, they said…and for whatever reason, at that moment I knew every little thing was gonna be alright. LOL  Marley and her husband Ninja were going to share a ride from MoBay to Negril with Guirigay and his SweetiPie.  They were really kind to extend the invitation to me as well, and I accepted.  Fantastic now I have virtually nothing to think about.  I was actually feeling relieved that I was going alone and getting more excited, and curious about meeting all these people that had only been a screen name and avatar for the past year.  It was a strange thing ya know? I mean WTF is a “Guirigay” anyways??

Hahaha



THANKS CRIKEY  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roots820

I stopped following this board for quite a while (unbearable at times to not be able to go) so I am not familiar at all with the April trip reports. More please!

----------


## CherryNorth49

Woohoo, another perspective on the April trips. I will give you full points for 'waiting' until there was a lull in TRs.  I really enjoyed your last trip report and this one is off to a great start.  Keep it coming!

Oh, and thanks for the Mr. Vegas - it had me dancing in my chair - perfect for the last hour of a Friday workday.  I know it is going to be a good weekend now.  :Cool:

----------


## Roots820

Oh I'd like to add that a free trip sounds pretty awesome! I need some of that luck!

----------


## NikkiV

OK, I'm hooked. Especially since I'm heading out by myself in a week.  More please.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I am literally sitting at the corner bar right now. All alone. As I am the first off work.  Excited to see something substantial to read.  Good start tiz.

----------


## Eden

haha Tizzy, I think that is probably the best breakup story I have ever heard!   :Stick Out Tongue:  A free trip to Jamaica and paid for by the ex!  I remember one time we stayed at the Rockhouse, and met a really nice guy from Boston who had planned to surprise his girlfriend with a week long vacation to the Rockhouse, but sadly found out she was cheating on him a week before the trip.  Since he had already booked everything, he decided to go on the trip anyway by himself, and he ended up hanging out with us and our friends and had a really fun time.  We all kept telling him it was totally her loss, and he was the lucky one in beautiful Jamaica.   Anyway, I just love your writing style, you are so real and write as though you are actually talking to someone.   Can't wait to read more! :-)  Keep writing!

----------


## gerryg123

Please include plenty of photos ....

----------


## booger

Now the last thing I expected to read when I signed on today was a Tiz report. Looking forward to seeing it thru your eyes even though I was along for the ride most of the time..... Please continue

----------


## Sweetness

My girl Tizzy!!!!  I am so excited to read your report.  Just logged on from West End and there you are.  Love you and hold down the 512 while I am gone.

----------


## marley9808

This has made my whole day
Go Tizzy! Go Tizzy!

----------


## wpyogi

Awesome!!  Loving it already Tizzy!

And some of the missing pieces in my brain have already fallen in place, lol!

Keep it rolling, girl.

----------


## kaycee

:Smile:  loving it!

----------


## Juli

Tizzy, Keep going. But first, email Crikey and tell him you need another trip to Jamaica. Oh! and how he did you wrong and another trip would help you soooo much to get him out of your head.

----------


## wpyogi

> Tizzy, Keep going. But first, email Crikey and tell him you need another trip to Jamaica. Oh! and how he did you wrong and another trip would help you soooo much to get him out of your head.


LOL!  I agree!

----------


## irieworld

OK I just nearly fell out of my chair. Really Tizzy? So psyched for this -- I had been hoping for your story, lost all hope, and now here it is. Now I get to hear your side of the famous tales that you were included in--and am loving it. I read your first report way back when and thoroughly enjoyed it. Keep it coming gal. I never knew this whole back story to how your trip came about--good stuff. And even better that you found yourself on a plane w/out the dickwad--um I mean the dude.

----------


## Muzikdoc

Hold on a minute Tizzy, while I put my seatbelt on......

----------


## Coco

Texas in the house...;-)

----------


## Flipadelphia26

UWhat the hell happened?  You had a rum punch and a stripe and fell asleep at the keyboard?

----------


## dash

.........and then what happened??

----------


## Coco

LOL Flip!

----------


## TizzyATX

Oh y'all want to hear more? Lolololol 

Sadly all I can report is that I am mobile for the weekend and its to hard to post like this, also can't post pics soooooooo

Flip, Patience young grasshoppa  :Wink:  lol 

ill be back ASAP (Monday a.m.) to continue.  Got lots to say but for now hope you're all are all having a fun weekend

----------


## TizzyATX

Would u look at that....it worked!!! U can post pics from phone after all lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Well. I can see why you can find dudes to send you to Jamaica. lol.  Look forward to more on Monday.

----------


## TizzyATX

Hahaha just can't get em to go with me  :Stick Out Tongue:  did u read the first TR? Lmao

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Not yet.

----------


## kaycee

Tizzy you are very pretty!! :Smile:

----------


## Beebeluv

Yeay the TIZ version I thought it would neeeevvveeerrrr happen but it is very good timing there isnt alot of reports n I was getting restless so on monday Im gunna log in and there should be another post from you girl!!! hehe ty soo much!

----------


## sbeth

I'm excited to read this! I love what they said at Catcha about charging his card anyway - no problem!

----------


## irieworld

excellent road trip traveling photo! Made me smile/

----------


## spottycatz

Tiiizzzzzyyyyyyy. What better than a Tiz wizz. You go girl, tell it like it was, (almost)  :Wink:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Whew. Caught up on trip one now.

----------


## Tanfastic

I'm hooked, we need to fund trips for you at least once a month, make it into a Travel Channel TV show and call it "Tizzy's Travels" my wife (celebrating 30 years) and I leave for Catcha Falling Star and Couples Swept Away (2 weeks!) in 38 hours. I hope it's filled with half your adventures!

----------


## Mike_D

Aww Snap! I go away for the weekend and come back to a Tizzy trip report. This is gonna be good!

----------


## Seveen

it's monday morning (am) tiz - i'm ready for more . . .  :-)

----------


## TizzyATX

Happy Monday Morning folks.  I really appreciate y'all taking the time to check this out, hope I dont disappoint 

*Roots820* - I unnastand what you mean, but I'm stoked you've come back around....hopefully that means you have a trip in the plans??  Yeah a free trip is hard to beat LOL, take it how you can get it right? lol

*CherryNorth* -  Good to hear from u this go 'round, I'm glad you are enjoying.  That is how I get through work, all day errrrryday! lol

*NikkiV* - Have a GREAT trip, be save and please report back

*Eden* - LOL I personally think its hillarious, but I can promise you I usually do not have that kind of good fortune where men/break-ups are concerned.  As for Mr.Boston...that is a raw deal, but good on him for going to JA anyways, it's hard to stay down and out for long in paradise!! Especially when you collide with fun people, thanks for sharing that...and Thanks for your feedback!

Yes *Gerry G*, lotsa pics lol

Hiya *BOoger*.  Hope Pooper had a good B-day....couldn't get her on the phone hopefully that's cause yall were getting busy (oh yeah and tell her to set up her VM). LOL

SWEETNESS, daaawling, you are on di rock!!! I'm stoked to check out your updates and pics now that I'm in front a real computer.  
Thinkin of ya sis <3  U know I be holdin it down 

*Shauna* u are about make your debut

*WPyogi* - I still ahve tons of missing pieces hahahaha maybe you can help me out an fill in a few of those when we get there lol 

*Kaycee*  Thank you hunny I was thinking the same of you!  Glad I can repay the favor, I really enjoy your TRs!

*JULI* - Girl!! Would you believe Crikey actually texted me a few weeks ago asking me to go again?!?!  L'ed MFAO....I said, Ummm do you _remember_ the last time?? 

*Irieworld*!!!!  I would not tell a lie...craziest thing ever happen to me. ANd to think how it all played out...lord I had no idea what I was getting into. hahahaaha  BUt ya girl, I'm SO glad I ended up on that plane without the Dickwad..er...dude. lol

*Muzikdoc*....hold on tight my dude you know its gonna be a fun ride heeeeeeeeehehehehe

*COCO*  represent represent! 

*Dash*....wait for it....(not much longer mi frien)

*Beebeluv* thanks for being patient with me LOL 

*Sbeth*  thanks for reading along!

*SPOTTYCATZ!!!!* There you are!  I'm gonna do my best, but you know I might needs some help, or I'll just make stuff up haahaha  
Miss yall <3

*Tanfastic* -  100% agree...just waiting for the right person to discover me and dub me the next Brooke Burke haha.  Hope you and the lady have a fabulous trip.  Please tell us all about it when you get back!! wooohew

*Mike*, this doesn't mean your off the hook. I'm still checkin back for progress on _yours_ 

Whhhhhhheeeeew....okay i know all y'all care about its the report but I wanted to respond to ppl....

No worries *SEVEEN*, i'm done with all that chit chat gf....back to the TR (more very soon come)

----------


## marley9808

> *JULI* - Girl!! Would you believe Crikey actually texted me a few weeks ago asking me to go again?!?!  L'ed MFAO....I said, Ummm do you _remember_ the last time??



Sweet! Tell him "Sure....How about December?!?!?!"
 :Smile: 

We will work out the rest  :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

Dude in real life i was stunned into not even knowin what to say.  Imagine that!! Lol

My mama said the same thing though LOL Seriously I would accept but then what do I do if he gets on the plane??

----------


## Jim-Donna

> Dude in real life i was stunned into not even knowin what to say.  Imagine that!! Lol
> 
> My mama said the same thing though LOL Seriously I would accept but then what do I do if he gets on the plane??


There are people in Jamaica who can take care of him for ya~~ 
Got More???

----------


## TizzyATX

Hahahaha Donna!!!!  I hadn't thought of that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Day 1 - Arrival*

Alright, so its settled, solo trip to Negril. Im stoked. Wait, no Im panicked.  In all the chaos and the blah blah blah, I had completely neglected to do anything in preparation for this trip.  Accept I did get my hair done.  Its Friday, April 20, 2012the day before the trip.I dont have to tell yall about this feeling do I? Work dragged by soooo slow. Sure didnt help that a bunch of people were already in Negril and celebrating 4/20 @ Boogers party without me. LOL How dare I book a trip to Jamaica leaving 4/21.  WTF over?  Talk about poor planning

When 5:30 pm rolled around I hit the ground running.  Few last minute things to pick up and a Mana/Pedi of course.   Gma would have the kids at her house already since my flight would leave at 5:55 the next a.m. (clearly I did NOT learn my lesson the first time did I) 

 Thats ok, I will just pack real quick and go to bed early..HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Yeah right.  Who does that?  If you know me personally, you know that I sometimes resemble poster child for ADHDone that forgot their pill. LOL  Im pretty sure I  tried to set the mood with some Rum/Cold cuts/Reggae to get me goin.annnnnd Im pretty sure I ended up dancing around the house until about 3:30 AM.  At which point I had to buckle down, pack and get myself ready to go.  Somehow managed to walk out the door only 10 minutes behind schedule, dressed and looking good even. lol  Dropped my truck off at the Parking Spot and arrived at the airport with plenty of time.  Between here and Mobay Nothing very eventful happened and THANK GOD for that! Hahah  I made my connecting flight in ATL, and arrived in MoBay early afternoon.  







Sangster was pretty lively.  Spent about 45 min in line but got through customs fairly quick.  Boy was it HOT in the airport.  I KNOW I will be packing lighter next time (hehehe) cause I vividly remember trying to awkwardly maneuver suitcases around, while wearing 5 inch platform sandals and thinking someone put a freakin body in there somewhere between point A and point B.  Nope, It was all my CRAP after all. LOL That effort alone made me break a sweat.

When I walked out the door into the warm Jamaican air, I began searching for Chicken (whom I had only seen in pictures).  A tall, young, nice looking fella came up to me and began trying to take my bags for me.  I was confused but after a moment saw Chickens familiar face. He explained to me that Ricky was his son, so I gladly handed over my stuff and made introductions. I liked them both right away. Chicken soon pointed me over to the bar and informed me that I had friends waiting for me there.  OOOOOOMG.my first boardie encounter.Dum duudda dum.  Who could it be???  Make my way up the steps to the bar and right into the outstretched arms of Guirigay and SweetiePie (Who is even more beautiful in person).  We were loud and excited and ready to set this sh*t off.  They already had a round of stripes ready to go.  I sure do like them.  We made easy conversation between the three of us and Chicken and another man whose name I forget. Wayne maybe?  Really nice guy anyways.  We waited about an hour for the rest of our party to arrive.  Right about the time we were feeling like lifelong budsI saw the expressions on my faces friends change and I turned to see what they were looking at, but I was totally blinded by the beautiful bright smile of Marley9808 right behind me and then it got LOUD. Really loud.  Everyone was sooooo excited and hugging and yelling.such excitement that Marleys husband Ninja (aka Ralonzo, aka Raul, aka RaOOOOOL) managed to sneak in under the radar, but that is no surprise because, after all, he is a great Ninja (with a killer smile to rival his lovely wifes).  I literally felt like I had been reunited with old time friends.  It was a really great feeling to be there.



We loaded up onto Chickens Bus and popped some tops for the road.  We had a few stops to makethe first being Digicel?  Yes it was on the hipstrip in MoBay I believe.  Running errands has never been more fun!  I got a phone+minutes and the others did the same, or they topped up the phones they already had, etc.  When I walked out of the store I heard some women calling me over saying Hey Sexy girl.come see my tings Hahaha Well you GOT me.seriously flattery gets you everywhere with me.  So I took off down an alley to see some TINGS.and you know once you stop in one, you gotta look at her friends stuff too.all 5 of her friends. LOL  Eventually someone from my group came along and rescued me.  Good news is I knocked out most of my shopping for other people. One less thing for me to remember, which is great cause my memorys NOT!  



Back on board Chickens Magic bus.  Wheels go round and round.  Next stop?  SH*t I dont know where we stopped next.  A roadside bar maybe?  Or Biggas?  Well, we made both of those stops I just dont know what order that happened.  The little bar had a facility and also had cold drinks.  This is where Guirigay turned me onto Stones. Oh man I love thatwhat is itgingerwine?  Whatever its good.  Our stop at Biggas was fun, even though the man himself was not there, Mrs. Bigga took good care of us.  Jerk pork and red stripe.at last!!! 








 Back on the bus, we continue our pub crawlI mean our airport transfer.hahahaha, we had  GOOD time!  In fact we were having such a good time that we were surprised when we noticed the sun was already setting on us and we we were just now getting into Negril.  How did that happen??  We were lucky to snap a few shots of the sunset through the window of the bus.  Its ok, weve got plenty more ahead of us.  



First stop was down a little road off the West End Rd.  We bid farewell to Guirigay and Sweetiepie, but not for long, as we would all be freshening up and then meeting back up at Seastar Inn for the Webcast and Luciano show.  Yep this party aint even started yet.

We pull up to my stop.  Chicken hollers that we are at Catcha and it takes me a minute to realize Im supposed to get off the bus. Damn. Got a pretty good buzz going, so I take a second to organize my thoughts.  Marley, Ninja, and myself exchange see you laters and I step off the bus in front of Catcha Falling Stars green gate, where I was greeted by a sweet older man name Louishe was kind and had a really warm smile.  He took care of my bags while I went to the office to check in.  I was greeted by Mauvette and led down a path to the Moon Cottage

----------


## sbeth

Hooray! Another update! Sounds like quite an adventure. I love how your nervousness about being on the trip alone melt as you meet your new soulmates I mean new friends!

----------


## TizzyATX

Sbeth, it was crazy how fast it dissolved.....met the coolest ppl off of this board, I love it and will be 4ever grateful.

----------


## marley9808

Yeah Tiz......I told you "every little ting was gonna be alright" and I don't lie  :Smile: 
But honestly, I'm so glad you came on this trip, I can't imagine it without you now!

Those pictures took me right back to the day....feels like it was just yesterday!

----------


## Sweetness

clap clap clap.....more please - excellent report sis

----------


## kaycee

:Smile: awesome!! Love your reports!

that guy with his arm around you is kind of cute :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Beebeluv

amazing! I'm hooked! note to self flattery works on tiz.... lol apparently very well... I'm lovin this Thank you and please ....go on...

----------


## poolguywindsor

are you doing this from notes? If I waited that long after a trip to do a report I wouldnt be able to remember it!

----------


## Eden

Omg, I always end up staying up the night before a trip and packing right up to the time we have to leave, even though I tell myself never again, it always happens!  I am just too excited to sleep!  Loving your report, keep it comin'! Yay Tizzy!  So glad you still went alone and hooked up with boardie friends!  And, yes I agree with Marley, tell your ex you want to go back in December! :-)

----------


## drummerboy13

Right on, right on!!!  Lovin it so far mi fren.  Agree with you completely.  So many great people on here and I feel very blessed to have made such awesome friends!!  Now....more please...lol!

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Okay no more second thoughts about who will be my driver....I'm reserving Chicken as soon as I finish writing this note.  Tizzy, I am loving your delayed report.  I am going solo this time and really looking forward to my "It's All About ME" trip!

----------


## marley9808

> that guy with his arm around you is kind of cute


Lol, that's Ricky....Chicken's son. He had a big crush on Tizzy.....but then again, who doesn't?  :Wink:

----------


## Seveen

loving the report tiz -- and the picture in the bus riding through mobay -- i know exactly where you are - lol 

and yes some of my best friends are boardies!

and you are looking great g'friend :-)

----------


## Guirigay

Love it Tiz, keep it rollin', and Hey-O Drumma Bouy!!

----------


## TizzyATX

*Shauna*, I feel the same....we are all just going to have to plan our vacations around eachother from now on! lol  So glad that we crossed paths, your friendship means so much to me.

*Sweetness*....that goes for you too (but thats stating the obvious)  :Embarrassment: 

*Kaycee* - you arent kidding, he is so good lookin, and cool too.....Ahhhh Ricky lololol

*Poolguy* I have some basic notes, and pics help, and I'd be lying if I said I didnt take notes from some of the other peoples reports lol.  Funny though, I start remembering more and more as I write it.  We are also pretty early on in the trip....things get a little more blurry with each passing day.  In fact the latter part of this TR might end up reading more like a picture book. 

*Eden* I say the same thing. every time. haha

*HEY Drummerboy!!!*  I hope you're planning on goin again April '13???

*Tranquilitygurl* you will not regret that!!!  Especially going solo, Chicken is a great guy and will look out for ya.  _I'm_ really looking forward to your "all about me" trip so Please tell us all about it when you get back!!!!  :Smile: 

*Seveen*, thanks girl, I'm sure hoping our paths cross one of these days and we can go strut our stuff on di beach!! haha

*Guiri*...writing this is bringing back some great memories and its making me miss you guys even more than I already did.  Please hug SweetiePie for me, and yourself too. Miss y'all  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Less yapping and more story telling :-D

----------


## sbeth

Thanks for the link to the Sweet Jamaica video. I loved it and just bought the album. Can't wait to listen to it all the way through. The remakes/reinterpretations of the Israelites and Johnny Too Bad songs are really neat.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

It's a great double album

----------


## Vince

Great!!!!!!!!, the Tizzy report!!

----------


## drummerboy13

GUIRI!  Whagwan man!?  Hope you and the mrs. are well!!!!  

Tizz!  I WILL be there def in April!!  I was looking at the last week.  You are going earlier??  I am trying to plan it to where the biggest group of friends from last year is there.

----------


## spottycatz

Hey Tizz, you just light up the world!  Even your name makes me smile!  I will never forget the first time I really spoke to you, it was at Seasplash, at a webcast.  You came up to me with that cute Tizzy face and asked "Did someone ask me a question?"  So damn funny!  Your trip report is hilarious you just write as you speak and it's a breath of fresh air!  It is lovely to reminisce, yet once again, as the memories we all made are worth thinking about again and again, and will never, ever leave us.  Can't wait for the next chapter, don't take too long! ♥

----------


## Guirigay

Drumma - Just awesome to hear from you again! The majority of the turtles are shooting for the last weekend of April to the first weekend of May 'cause we could basically own Catcha that week, the week before the Boardie Bash was problematic. Many are going to try to get in a day or two or more early to make the Bash. Sweetie Pie, who will get an extra lil sumpin sumpin the next time I see her, and I won't be able to make it until Saturday the 27th but we're there for 9 days. PM me and I'll try to get you in the loop  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

*Day 1 Cont...*




I had put a lot of thought into booking the perfect place for this trip.  This was the first time I had ever done anything where $ was not a huge determining factor in where I would stay.  Originally this was also going to be my first true “vacation” with a significant other….and I was even _married_  at one point Hahahahaha (That's ok, I'll romance my damn self LOL) Point is, all of that did play a part in the booking of the Moon Cottage at Catcha.  First I was hoping to book Sagi (for the outdoor shower with a view) but since Minja is always bogarting that shiz, no such luck LOL. (JK girl you know I just playin and I was so happy how it worked out) Anyways, I had scoured the internet trying to find good pictures and video of the Moon.  It sounded to be exactly what i was hoping to find.  Now as we walked past the security post at Catcha, I was really excited to check out my home for the next 5 days, and we were joking around about how I ended up here. It was dark by this time so I could not yet see much of the surrounding beauty that IS Catcha Falling Star.....but when she led me through the back side of the porch and on into the cottage itself, I was beside myself.  Felt like I was dreaming.  “Oh…my goodness….”  Is what I think I said…about all I could say.  Let me explain ok.  I know this isn’t the lap of luxury… in my humble opinion it’s better.  I’ve never stayed anywhere like it in my life, and it was just amazing to me. 

I think she was trying to explain something or point me in the direction of Ivans etc….but she saw that I wasn’t hearing a word, laughed an told me we’d chat tomorrow Lol Honestly I was overwhelmed by it, I don’t really know how to explain why.  She made me feel very much at home.  In fact I would have never left if it was up to me. 

Once I was alone I looked around the Moon.  When you first walk in you enter a living area/ kitchen.  It’s not a full functioning kitchen for anyone looking for information…but it is equipped with a full size fridge, microwave, etc.  I don’t know why you would ever want to cook anyways, when you have Ivans next door.  There is comfy seating and a T.V. but I never really spent any time there.  There was a stereo that I used a lot.  You walk up a few steps and in front of you is the bathroom. It’s nice, clean with a nice big shower and a door. Hmmmm, a door?  You know what’s on the other side of that door?  The oudoor shower is. 

Pretty neat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

On each side of the bathroom is a bedroom.  One has a queen bed (I think) and the other is larger and has two full size beds.  Good lord what could I possibly do with all of these? Both rooms have large closets with plenty of drawer space/hanging space if you need it.

I went back outside to check out the porch, have me a smoke.  To put it simply...the porch at the Moon Cottage is my favorite place in the whole world….more specifically the day bed.  I thought I would be really bummed that I was here alone, but for whatever reason I felt a huge surge of relief and satisfaction while I sat there enjoying my sub sandwich and taking in all the sounds.

I had to quickly snap out of it and get ready to head out to Seastar Inn for the Luciano show/Saturday night webcast.  I was already late so I didn’t have much time.  I pre-purchased two tickets to the show, so now I had one up for grabs.  I called my boy Garth who I met on my first trip.  He is a great guy, reliable and safe driver and I also consider him my friend.  I asked if he wanted the extra ticket.  He was down…said he’d be by in 5 minutes.  I tried to pull it together real quick, and started, well, I _think_ I started hiding valuables.  More on that later. Lol

----------


## irieworld

wow, how freaking awesome to have all of Moon, take me to the moon already. I was kinda crying reading your description of how stunned you were. It is like princess in a fairy tale cinderella style.  But with a way more down to earth and happening princess, Tizzy!  Thanks for continuing your adventure, you and Sweetness are getting me through a rainy cold rough patch here in NYC.

----------


## marley9808

You're really good at hiding valuables!

Loving your report, Tiz  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

> Hey Tizz, you just light up the world!  Even your name makes me smile!  I will never forget the first time I really spoke to you, it was at Seasplash, at a webcast.  You came up to me with that cute Tizzy face and asked "Did someone ask me a question?"  So damn funny!  Your trip report is hilarious you just write as you speak and it's a breath of fresh air!  It is lovely to reminisce, yet once again, as the memories we all made are worth thinking about again and again, and will never, ever leave us.  Can't wait for the next chapter, don't take too long! ♥


I love SPOTTYCATZ!!  I'm so glad y'all were along for this ride....wish we never had to get off.  I think of you often <3  I so wish I could remember every conversation, every joke...please if anything pops into your head add it to the report!!! lol




> wow, how freaking awesome to have all of Moon, take me to the moon already. I was kinda crying reading your description of how stunned you were. It is like princess in a fairy tale cinderella style.  But with a way more down to earth and happening princess, Tizzy!  Thanks for continuing your adventure, you and Sweetness are getting me through a rainy cold rough patch here in NYC.


Honestly, I wasn't gonna admit it but I totally teared up when I saw it. LOL  It really was like a dream and it just gets better!!! haha  Rain + Cold is the worst...hunker down!! lol




> You're really good at hiding valuables!
> 
> Loving your report, Tiz


HAHAHAHA  You know me babay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vince

It's Tizzy Tyme!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

Party Time! Excellent!

hahahahaha

waaatup Vince!?!?

----------


## Vince

i'm going to call mi fren in Canada tonite and see when we are suppose to link up in April.Would love to make the boardie bash at the end of April.But we got wait to see how the oil is :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Tizzy the next belly flop QUEEN???lmao!

----------


## TizzyATX

I dont know what my exact dates will be in April....but it will include the boardie bash.  SO hoping you will be there this time!!! Keep me posted

Not sure i have the necessary surface area to be crowned Queen of the Belly Flop, LOL, but I will 4sure sit my happy a$$ at the judges table and critique _yours_.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vince

LOL,Crazy azz Tizzy!!!!!!!!

----------


## irieworld

she's too tiny to do a great flop Vince :Smile:  Actually though, Guirigay, though of slighter build than some of the other floppers, pulled off a terrific stunt with all of his accoutrements. So Tizzy if you set your mind to it I am sure you could stun the world with flop antics. I liked your no-holds barred cliff jumping at Samsara from your first ever trip and report.   

Tiz I guess I felt your tear-up moment from reading your words about the Moon cuz it got me tearing up. But I am a pushover.

----------


## PamelaPaige

This is my first post in a while, our previous trip fell through and I was too heartbroken to skull  :Smile:   But we are now planning for May 2013, and I just had to say... Gurl, You had me in tears and my hubby laughing at me for crying over a trip report  :Wink: .  And we will be looking to book Chicken too!  Can't wait to read more!!!

----------


## irieworld

ha ha another crier. Tizzy ya got us going.

----------


## TizzyATX

HA! just wait til you we get to the _end_...i know I'm gonna have my kleenex handy LOL

PamelaP...I'm excited for ya girl, only I wish that you were planning a month earlier (April is better... come on come on!!). You can find Chicken's contact info on the board somewhere...i guess there is a section where you can get info on different drivers. Good man  :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

> Lol, that's Ricky....Chicken's son. He had a big crush on Tizzy.....but then again, who doesn't?


I may have to use the services of Chicken...just so I can get a peek, lol! I can see why he does have a crush :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

I was about to say...."bet Kaycee rides on chickens magic bus next time too"!!!!

Hahahahahaha

Thanks mama  :Embarrassment:

----------


## booger

So Tiz, you care to elaborate on the outdoor shower a little more?

----------


## PamelaPaige

:Smile:   Our dates are flexible at this point, lol.  And I have a notebook going already... Jotting down little gold nuggets here and there.  Peeped your first report.  Gurl, you are too Much!  Hilarious!  Love It!

----------


## Muzikdoc

Tiz I aint cryin yet..just sayin.....miss ya girl!!!

----------


## Seveen

i need a fix :-)

----------


## TizzyATX

Miss you 2 Phil!!!! and please please dont cry...that would be more than I could handle  :Embarrassment: 

Seveen, I'm workin on it right now....

Looking for pics at the moment....I have no pics of the first night, so I'm having to steal OP's haha

----------


## TizzyATX

*Day 1...Still*
Soon made my way back up to the front and there was Louis with that great smile, asking if I need help with a cab.  I told him I had a friend on the way to get me and right about that time Garth pulled up to the gate.  Perfect timing.  I was stoked to see him.  Apparently things been going good for my boy cause he has himself a new ride!!! Wooooweee.  Black with nice clean leather interior, and smelled good. HA!  I love to see my friends doing good.  We caught up a little bit on the way to Seastar …just a little bit, since it takes a total of 30 seconds to get there. Lol  This was my first visit to Seastar so let me start off by saying that this is a really cool spot….go ahead and believe the rumors.

Garth saw some of his people there and I was about to meet a whole bunch of my own, so we split up and said we’d check back later.  I think the first face I saw and recognized was Clarity so I headed towards the long table full of people where she was sitting.  I remember the moment but all the details are so fuzzy.  I think I walked up behind Patty and grabbed her by the shoulders lol. One thing I DO know is there was lots of hugs and yelling and OMG I can’t believe we are here’s!!!!  It was so cool to finally meet Beachgirl, Clarity and HubbyMan, and to link back with Minja and Guiri-Pie (If you haven’t been keeping up we have combined couples into one name). Finally got to meet my buddy Joe (even mounted on a popsicle stick he’s a fun dude).







There were so many faces and names and board names hahaha.  So for the record I really appreciate those of you who put up a face pic as your avatar….I know that its unreasonable to expect it, but gosh its sure helpful at a time like this. Lol  I was so happy to meet everyone that was at the webcast that night. I’m sure I missed some people and am regretful of that but I have faith there will be a next time. 

 After introductions around the table, Clarity grabbed me by the arm and led me to the bar to meet Booger and his wife Sandie (the lurker aka Pooper…together known as Booper).  I didn’t know much about Boog but we had been having some funny banter back and forth about the trip so I was looking forward to meeting them…

----------


## Eden

Love your big happy smile! Really enjoying your report, Tizzy.  I can tell from your writing that you have a fun & easy going personality even without having met you. :-) Keep writing girl.

----------


## TizzyATX

“Whats up Booger”…..“Tiz, what’s up girl! Hey you’re gonna hook up with my boy ….Oh look he’s right here!”  LOL

Dude…that was quite an introduction.  

Clarity managed to snap a great shot of Booger’s proud wingman moment. LOL


It was LIVE at the table.  Everyone having a real good time. The buffet was great, the drinks were flowing, the company was unbeatable, and the laughs were endless.  What a way to kick off this trip.

Luciano drew a good size crowd, and put on a good show.  Once he took the stage, Jon asked me to come dance and how could I say no?  So we danced…and that’s about all I can tell you, I just remember having the best time with him.







Eventually the party started to wind down.  I realized I had already blew through the money I had withdrawn earlier that day so I wanted to get a move on and stop by the ATM before retiring to Catcha for the night.  Garth popped back up and he appeared to be ready to leave as well.  I told Jon I would see him tomorrow when they checked into Catcha.  I was a little surprised at how much I was looking forward to that.

Me and Garth left Seastar and headed towards town.  The first ATM we stopped at wasn’t open so onto the next.  Success.  I felt much better.  I also couldn’t help but notice the soundsystem booming up the road, and the lights….looks like we found the next party.  I looked at Garth and he read my mind.  “You wan go?” he asked me, and to that I said ”YEP”

The party was at the…hardware place?  I dunno it said Hardware on a sign, up a dirt road  off the road heading to Sav (I think, please don’t hold me to this).  We parked and started walking up there and it was clear to me this was very much a local bashment and I would be the one and only tourist.  I asked Garth if it was cool for me to be there and he said it was ok, I was with him and it was no problem.  Girls dressed up in school girl outfits, lots of bass, lotsa daggering, LOL.  I had good time drinkin and dancin and never once felt out of place…..ok that’s BS I know I stood out….but I never felt uncomfortable.  It was mad fun.    

At some point on into the night, I knew we had to leave….my feet were gonna give out. I had been going all day in 5 inch platform heels and had been up and at it for almost 48 hours… was about to hit a wall. 

Grabbed some jerk chicken off the barrel on the way back to the car.  When we got back to Catcha I guess I ate and crashed cause I don’t remember a thing.

----------


## Vince

GREAT report so far!!!!!!!!!!!!TIZ NATION!!!!!lol

----------


## MoFromMonroe

"Once he took the stage, Jon asked me to come dance and how could I say no? So we danced…and that’s about all I can tell you"
ARE YOU KIDDING ME......I WAITED ALL THIS TIME FOR "and that's about all I can tell you"!!!!!!!!   HAHAHAHA

----------


## TizzyATX

> So Tiz, you care to elaborate on the outdoor shower a little more?


Dont think thats necessary Boog  :Embarrassment: 




> Our dates are flexible at this point, lol.  And I have a notebook going already... Jotting down little gold nuggets here and there.  Peeped your first report.  Gurl, you are too Much!  Hilarious!  Love It!


I am SO glad you're enjoying.  And please keep an open mind about an April trip...great group of folks in town for the Boardie bash which is a fun time.




> Love your big happy smile! Really enjoying your report, Tizzy.  I can tell from your writing that you have a fun & easy going personality even without having met you. :-) Keep writing girl.


Thnx so much Eden, hope we get a chance to meet in real life one of these days.  Do ya'll have a trip planned?




> GREAT report so far!!!!!!!!!!!!TIZ NATION!!!!!lol


 :Cool: 




> "Once he took the stage, Jon asked me to come dance and how could I say no? So we danced…and that’s about all I can tell you"
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME......I WAITED ALL THIS TIME FOR "and that's about all I can tell you"!!!!!!!!   HAHAHAHA


Mo!!! LOLOL

Jeez I just met him hahahaa....gets better as this trip progresses.  Gonna be hard to include details LOL

----------


## mamade11

Tizzy - gotta say I've been waiting for your report  :Smile:   Sounds like fun so far !!!  We are back early December, starting to wish I picked April...lol

----------


## slugger

Good start Tizzy! Ugggg! These trip reports kill me. A week into it and we are just done with Day 1, lol. And it really was just a half day in Negril. A full day is gonna take 2 weeks, haha. Can you just e-mail the full story now?  :Wink:  Trip reports remind me of a Mini-Series and the comments are the water cooler talk. Can't wait for the next installment. This trip was truly epic, considering there has been like 6 reports on it and each is so interesting to read.

----------


## Eden

Yup, for 3 wks in Dec/Jan!  Will you be there then?
Oh, and I'm with Mo, girl, bring on those details! hahaa




> Dont think thats necessary Boog 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO glad you're enjoying.  And please keep an open mind about an April trip...great group of folks in town for the Boardie bash which is a fun time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx so much Eden, hope we get a chance to meet in real life one of these days.  Do ya'll have a trip planned?
> ...

----------


## Guirigay

The day (and night!) that set the stage Tiz! The hardware store!! :O Holy-effa-moly!! That story made me laugh all week. I love the pic of you and Jon and Booger, Boogs face is classic.

Guiri: "It looks like Tizzy and Boogers friend Jon are hitting it off."

Sweetie Pie: "Oh, they're doing a lot more than hitting it off, they were VERY comfortable with each other..."

So that would be what? Ummm.... hitting it on?  :Smile:

----------


## irieworld

What Mo said!

----------


## irieworld

I love how you went up a random road (hardware store?) in the direction of the tunes--Seastar nights do end kind of early for negril  :Smile:  Wish you had pics of the hardware store--did ya try and get your dagger on?

----------


## gerryg123

> Guiri: "It looks like Tizzy and Boogers friend Jon are hitting it off."
> 
> Sweetie Pie: "Oh, they're doing a lot more than hitting it off, they were VERY comfortable with each other..."
> 
> So that would be what? Ummm.... hitting it on?


In my trip report, I nearly switched Jon's character with myself .....

----------


## Beebeluv

> In my trip report, I nearly switched Jon's character with myself .....


lmao

feel free to add more wheneveer you have the time... noone is patiently waiting or anything...jk <3

----------


## Beebeluv

or is that impatiently waiting idk

----------


## Vince

Tizzy,u leave us hanging??

----------


## TizzyATX

I would never...

They are acutally making me do work :P  Back in a bit

----------


## Vince

:Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

> Tizzy - gotta say I've been waiting for your report   Sounds like fun so far !!!  We are back early December, starting to wish I picked April...lol


Thanks for hangin in there mamade, and hope to hear all about your trip in DEC!!! Hoping to find my way back then as well but its not likely. A girl can wish though. haha




> Good start Tizzy! Ugggg! These trip reports kill me. A week into it and we are just done with Day 1, lol. And it really was just a half day in Negril. A full day is gonna take 2 weeks, haha. Can you just e-mail the full story now?  Trip reports remind me of a Mini-Series and the comments are the water cooler talk. Can't wait for the next installment. This trip was truly epic, considering there has been like 6 reports on it and each is so interesting to read.


Thanks Slugger! I know I know, I'm going to try and quicken the pace a little.  Please bear with me LOL, I dont have a computer working at home right now so I'm only able to update from the office. This was a great trip, i'm glad that you enjoy reading along. thanks again




> Yup, for 3 wks in Dec/Jan!  Will you be there then?
> Oh, and I'm with Mo, girl, bring on those details! hahaa


I'm workin on that Eden....trying really hard to make it happen and now you've just given me even more motivation!!




> The day (and night!) that set the stage Tiz! The hardware store!! :O Holy-effa-moly!! That story made me laugh all week. I love the pic of you and Jon and Booger, Boogs face is classic.
> 
> Guiri: "It looks like Tizzy and Boogers friend Jon are hitting it off."
> 
> Sweetie Pie: "Oh, they're doing a lot more than hitting it off, they were VERY comfortable with each other..."
> 
> So that would be what? Ummm.... hitting it on?


Hahahahahaha, too good, my man, tooooo good.




> I love how you went up a random road (hardware store?) in the direction of the tunes--Seastar nights do end kind of early for negril  Wish you had pics of the hardware store--did ya try and get your dagger on?


Girl i could go in so many directions with that LOLOLOL, but I'm gonna behave :P




> In my trip report, I nearly switched Jon's character with myself .....


LOL, Gerry!!  gonna tell him u said that  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TizzyATX

*1ST MORNING*

I woke up pretty early considering the festivities the night before.  Lil groggy but it sure didn’t take long to soak up the heavenly sounds and my surroundings were such a pleasant surprise.  The windows are wood slats, so there is virtually zero sound barrier.  At this current moment, I’m thankful for that.  

I start playing through the day before in my mind and piecing together the things that happened and places I went.  Let’s see it was a long day (well 2 fused into one) that was fueled by alcohol and adrenaline.  I smiled remembering the ride into Negril and and the Webcast along with all my new friends, Laughed out loud when I remembered the hardware store, OMGosh wait a second….I kissed a boy! LOL And he's gonna be checking in here today....

With that thought I popped out of bed no problem.  First thing on the agenda was to find something to hydrate my self with and what better than coconut wata. Gonna go to the store. 

When I stepped out on to the porch & in to the light of this glorious sunny morning, my heart skipped a beat.  I gazed straight forward and saw the brilliant water and the bougainvilla and the lush green, and I had to stop and savor it for a moment.  Took my spot on the daybed and lit up….YESSSSSS. Thanks and praise.







Let me tell you one more time how killer this porch is.  Maybe you won’t understand. Me  I am a porch dweller by nature…maybe it’s a cultural thing I dunno but this reminds me of something funny I saw the other day hahaha



LOL Anyways I could LIVE on this porch.

Walked to the store and grabbed some coconut water, along with a few other things to toss in the fridge. Rumcream.  Once back in the room, I thought I would call home and let the kids know that I was here and in 1 piece.  Just one problem. My iphone is nowhere to be found.  I am telling you I tore that place apart and nuthin.  Checked in the office, no luck.  Asked security. Nope.  Decided I’d trace my steps….

Well that’s easier said than done cause the last place I was at….was a hardware place up a dirt road… maybe?  Thinkin I should just cross my fingers and hope THAT wasn’t the end of the road for my phone..  Ok next stop backwards is Seastar….I will walk to Seastar and see if anyone turned anything in.  Although I was a little distressed about my phone, I did have a lovely walk down the lane to Seastar Inn.  Stopped and hung out with some cute little goats for a bit.  I think they have already been made famous by GerryG (were these the ones?)  I’m pretty sure they gave you permission to post them in a report so I’m gonna assume its ok…



 When I got there I checked with security and front desk staff and they had no good news for me.  Ugh.  Okay.  As I’m walking back towards the gate to leave I hear my name being hollered from over in the dining area.  It’s Marley!! Ninja is also at the table, enjoying breakfast with his dear wife.  I stroll over and explain that I’ve lost my iphone and it’s nowhere to be found.  

This perks his attention.  He looks up at me with a raised eyebrow….apparently this is a job for a Ninja and he is ON it lickety split.  He is clicking away on his computer…I am amazed and suddenly so full of hope.  But soon a bit of frustration sets in because we cannot track it.  Its probably dead.  I could tell that Raul did not want to accept defeat….so we settled for “trying again later” Hahaha.  Thanks so much dude, I am still in awe of your technical genius.  I say goodbye to them. No, see you later.  They are going to be leaving Seastar and checking into Catcha Falling Star that afternoon….along with Booger and Pooper….and jon  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TizzyATX

When I returned to Catcha I informed Mr. Louis “there is a guy, etc, checking in today, when he gets here please tell him to find me on the cliffs or in my room pretty please!”  He grinned and said No Problem (of course).  

I enjoyed a po’boy and some blue mountain coffee on the porch...and dedicated a moment of silence to my iphone and decided to just let it go.  Count it as a loss.  I have too much fun to have and there will be no moping around about this.  Instead I decide to continue my morning Cliffside.  Throw on a bikini and head to scope out a lounger with my tanning lotions and snorkel mask in tow.  It was a nice day, clear skies and warm with a nice breeze off the water.  I could feel so much stress and tension melt away while I lounged in the sun.  The water was pretty rough however, and I only dove a couple times.  In fact I was climbing back up the ladder and headed towards my chair, out of breath from swimming quite hard, when I run right into Booper and Jon…

….. :Embarrassment: 

 They had just got checked in.  They went for a dive off the cliff and then we just hung out on the cliffs for awhile.





 

It was a real chill laid back afternoon.  Soon Minja popped up and joined the crew at Catcha.   Someone yelled to me that Sweetness was here.  This I had to get off my lounger for!!  Sweetness lives in my town and we had up until now only interacted on the board.  I had SO been looking forward to meeting this woman…she just oozes warmth and sweetness even through a computer screen.  When I found her by the pool we immediately embraced and I new we would be friends.  She is such a lovely lady inside and out….but don’t you be fooled….she’s got a streak. Haha  I suppose GuiriPie popped up on us at some point because I have a picture of them from what I think is this afternoon.  We took tours of eachothers houses.  I can tell you this, it would be hard to beat the location of the Sagittarius and Libra Cottages. My gawd!!

----------


## Sweetness

more more more......lovin this

----------


## marley9808

Awwwwww....my HOME!  :Smile:

----------


## Eden

Love your easygoing attitude about your lost iPhone. So glad you didn't let it ruin your vacation.  :Smile:  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that daybed on the porch! I can totally see myself napping out there.  Now I just might have to stay at Catcha on one of these future reaches.  :Smile:

----------


## booger

"Where's my Iphone???"

Where's your short term memory? LOL. 

That day was the start of a few great days all things Catcha. The seas were angry though most of the time, so the swimming in the cove was minimal.

----------


## jar77

That hammock on the porch is near impossible to get out of all plans are forgotten and I just st there sippin appletons and enjoying the greatest spot in the world.

----------


## Mike_D

> "Where's my Iphone???"
> 
> Where's your short term memory? LOL.


LOL. Sorry, but I had to laugh at this.

Great stuff, Tizzy! It's better than TV.

----------


## Katho

Finally find time to myself, get on the board to catch up and...Tizzy Trip Report YAY! April may never end, lol! Love it & miss ya!

----------


## bjritz

Oh Tizzy, fab report(s)! I read the previous one and this one too. You weave quite a tale. I'm right there with you. Your literary prowess is gripping. I laugh, see, observe, sense the Jamaica you lived right along with you. So wonderfully woven this yarn and then joined by comrade’s comments that add color as well as voice to the story.

I was noticing on your way in you took pics of unfinished homes on the hills last year, that are still unfinished this year. 

This April report is so fun seeing all of you that I now consider my friends as well from all the cross commenting that goes on here. This trip is so EPIC it now has a life of its own. Thank you all for breathing life into it and sharing the journey. I love it! And that its been cold the last two days I needed a Negril jolt.

Keep those Tizzmiles coming, girl!

----------


## irieworld

please carry on Tizzalicious! It is in the forties here and pouring down rain--need a shot of your sunshine. (please and thank you)

----------


## wpyogi

Tizzy, this is the bestest!  (Hilarious commentary about the porch)

----------


## beachgirl66

Lovin your report Tizz.. luv ya ta bits gurl!  What an awesome day it was when we all met.. I remember that picture of Boogs...  all thumbs up.. freaking hilarious..... what a way to start the trip of magical moments...

----------


## pretty40

Tizzy
Now you know solo trips really rock!!

----------


## TizzyATX

> Love your easygoing attitude about your lost iPhone. So glad you didn't let it ruin your vacation.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that daybed on the porch! I can totally see myself napping out there.  Now I just might have to stay at Catcha on one of these future reaches.


Lord knows I cant let myself sweat the small stuff. lol I've been in most of the cottages at Catcha, and they all are special imo.  The location and views of Sag and Libra are as good as it gets, but for whatever reason I would prefer the Moon, and maybe the Star (because it has an identical porch). Haven't been inside the big house to see any of those rooms but I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume they are equally charming.




> "Where's my Iphone???"
> 
> Where's your short term memory? LOL. 
> 
> .


Where's my Pall malls?!?!? LOLOL  
Hope y'all are having a great time Duders.  Hug Sandy and all the Catcha peeps for me, give em my love.




> That hammock on the porch is near impossible to get out of all plans are forgotten and I just st there sippin appletons and enjoying the greatest spot in the world.


No need to go nowhere!!! 




> LOL. Sorry, but I had to laugh at this.
> 
> Great stuff, Tizzy! It's better than TV.


Funny you say that Mike....within days of coming home from this trip, I cut off my cable to save $ for Negril. LOL True story




> Finally find time to myself, get on the board to catch up and...Tizzy Trip Report YAY! April may never end, lol! Love it & miss ya!


Miss ya girl....you came around just in time for the grand finale!!! We'll get there one of these days. Hope you're planning on doing it again???




> Oh Tizzy, fab report(s)! I read the previous one and this one too. You weave quite a tale. I'm right there with you. Your literary prowess is gripping. I laugh, see, observe, sense the Jamaica you lived right along with you. So wonderfully woven this yarn and then joined by comrade’s comments that add color as well as voice to the story.
> 
> I was noticing on your way in you took pics of unfinished homes on the hills last year, that are still unfinished this year. 
> 
> This April report is so fun seeing all of you that I now consider my friends as well from all the cross commenting that goes on here. This trip is so EPIC it now has a life of its own. Thank you all for breathing life into it and sharing the journey. I love it! And that its been cold the last two days I needed a Negril jolt.
> 
> Keep those Tizzmiles coming, girl!


No Problem JBritz, I will have another segment up in just a few.  So glad you are reading along and enjoying my reports....coming from you that's a huge compliment.  I can't wait for another one of yours, a pleasure to read!!




> Tizzy
> Now you know solo trips really rock!!


Woooooooweeee. You are not kidding. LOL hard to even call it a "solo" trip haha

Marley, Sweetness ya'll feel free to chime in here now and help me if I'm missing anything good.  There are chuncks I just dont remember at all. lol  WPYogi I'm gonna need your help too in a couple days. LOL

Irieworld, sorry bout the lousy weather, hope this makes your Monday mo betta  :Smile: 

Sorry in advance for all the chit chat Flip haha

----------


## TizzyATX

*Day 2 –* *Seaplash Webcast* 

After a fun easy going day around Ivans, I was told that we would be boarding Chicken’s Magic Bus and heading over to Seasplash for the webcast.  Sounds good.  I don’t really remember that ride but that’s cause I have my own designated spot in the back of the bus. Hehe!!  When we arrived, there was a band playing and there were lots of boardies and others already getting the party started.  Honestly I don’t remember a thing about arriving, but that sounded good huh?.   I DO remember getting to finally meet Rob and Lisa who were posted up at the bar.  It was an honor y’all, truly…thank you so much for this board and for the webcasts etc.  If I had never stumbled upon negril.com I would have probably ended up booking a cheap AI vacation in Cancun (not knockin it, just sayin).  Please know that what you do does not go unappreciated!! 

This was a great party and everyone was having a good time. Lotsa people to meet. Got my first SPOTTYCATZ sighting under my belt!! These two are the bees knees!! I can’t tell y’all how much I adore Mr. & Mrs. Spottycatz.  We had some of the best times together and I pray there will be many many more!! Thank you for being you. <3 They were hanging out listening to music by the bar with some friends who are also two of my favs,  Indybob and Lurker Cindy!!  Bob is the coolest, super laid back, funny, and has a genuine love for Jamaica…his cool charm is only complimented by his dazzling wife Cindy, who is a woman of my own heart.  People have joked and said that there must have been a mix up years ago because we HAVE to be kin.  Well I don’t know how realistic that is…LOL…but I can tell you that I consider that to be one of the greatest compliments I’ve ever received.  Cindy is a very very cool lady who has as hard a time sitting still as I do. I love her energy. Bob, and Cindy (if your lurking) I miss you guys and sure hope to see y’all again next time. Big Love to ya!! Found some cool pics of ya'll at SS...







Yall see that?  See that look on Sweetness face? There it is Hahahaa!! And who's that fine lookin dude at the bar???

While the band was playing and things poppin off up at the bar….there was also a lively group of boardies on the beach….and I was itching to get my feet in the sand and go for a dip….so we grabbed some drinks and moseyed on down to the beach…join in on all the fun.  Everyone was there and then some.  Someone I had been waiting and I mean really looking forward to meeting……MuzikDoc!!!! He's like a teddy bear that will kick some ass, I want him on my team!! haha My dude, I love this picture of us makes me laugh everytime : )









Drummerboy was there, GREAT GUY (hehe)!!!  The beautiful charismatic BellaBea was in the crowd, she is SO much fun. Brasi was there throwin down and looked to be feelin pretty good haha, this was my first time meeting him in real life. Love ya Bras!! Big boardie crew was there in full force doing what they do best…partying in Negril.  Cheers to that! Woooooohew





Oh SH**** Look how gorgeous Sweetie Pie is!!  

Oh and I love to find pics where Shauna is mid conversations, she gets all animated. lol  I can hear you in my mind  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TizzyATX

Hopefully pics will be adequate cause I just dont have much memory from this day....think I drank quite a bit....dug up as many as I could hope you enjoy. (I can't take credit for all these pics btw some are Op's)





At one point I took off walking down the beach with Jon and took some pics….I like this part of 7 mile beach. It was a bit cloudy and I think it makes the water look so pretty…





Back at Seasplash we laughed some more and drank some more.  The weather this trip was a little different…One good thing about that…little waves!! We all had a great time on the beach and shared a stellar sunset.  Everything is good.

----------


## marley9808

Oh man! I love all those people so much!
That's a fantastic pic of you and Muzikdoc and you are right, Sweetiepie is stunning!
Geez I miss you guys

----------


## MoFromMonroe

I don't need the details..... you had me at "I kissed a boy".  Loving this Tizzy!

----------


## bjritz

Great, keep it coming! I was trying to "Name the Boardie" in the pics before reading the names...got most of them right.
What a great party ya'll were having at Sea Splash. I still need to meet up with Drummerboy as he lives here in town. 
And your so right, Sweetie Pie is gorgeous!

----------


## Muzikdoc

Thanks Tizzy..That was a great day..Kind of the coming together for me..The day I got to meet so many people I had been in contact with on this board...and I can now call all of them true friends.. Looking forward to the next couple of trips and to see you all again!!!

----------


## drummerboy13

Awww man!!  I can't help but get a lil choked up seeing these photos of all my new friends, that I didn't get to spend even close to enough time with!  April for sure! 
 What a night that was.  I had been up all night gigging the night before and traveled all that day.  I had just gotten to Seasplash a few hours eariler and only had a cheeseburger to eat all day.  Needless to say, I was not in the best shape at the end of the night.  My new buds Brasi and Doc were lookin out for me though.  :Wink:  

bjritz...hit me up anytime man!!  

GO TIZZ GO!  Must have more!!!!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Enjoying this from 30,000 feet. Unfortunately it's because I'm flying to California for a bunch of meetings and not Jamaica  :Frown:

----------


## Guirigay

> Oh man! I love all those people so much!
> That's a fantastic pic of you and Muzikdoc and you are right, Sweetiepie is stunning!
> Geez I miss you guys


First, Tiz, this is awesome, loving every bit of it. I love that we've talked about it so many times and you still bring something new to the table when you write it down. Props girl.

Second, I'm with all the responders on the lovefest, this afternoon kind of got to me even while I was there - almost overwhelming. There's a few shots here I haven't seen before, I think, but most are already committed to long term memory. The Tiz and Cindy Lou sea photos are great. The Sweetie Pie photo, well yes she is spectacular says the lucky lucky boy!  :Smile:  The cocktail welcome reception to the best party ever? Yeah baby!

And third, on the missing front, Ms. Marley, you should be the least missingest turtle in the bale. Booger might be making a move on you from the outside though...

So, fourth, now that I think about it, there are some people I kind of hate too...

----------


## marley9808

LOL GG!
I miss all of you even if I have seen you since. 

I mean, I bet if you ask Booger, he would even say he misses Jamaica when he is NOT there (even though he appears to be there more often than his own US residence....punk!)

----------


## irieworld

aww loving the photos, fuzziness and all. It is like bringing us to the party. And Marley gesticulating during conversations is classic. Funny, even as gorgeous as Sweetie is in the foreground is, I was immediately drawn to Marley's hand action in the background.

----------


## irieworld

Booger is always there. Livin the life. And not like he has to run from weather in SoCal. (Said without animosity, just envy and longing)

----------


## nutz4travel

Only on day 2!  I can hardly stand the suspense!  Need more please  :Smile:   Loving every minute of it Tizzy - you tell a great story!

----------


## Jaherring

Loving this trip report. I need to be working, but I really got into the photos of Catcha. I was there in August and really miss the beautiful views, food, and the good people I met while there. Looking forward to more of your pictures!!

----------


## garysteph1018

The perils of nightshift are keeping me awake & so I thought what better thing to do than read Tizzy's trip report.... finally! I've been trying for quite some time but the "momma.... momma.... momma..." I constantly hear (not complaining) keeps me from the simple things I enjoy sometimes!!!

Anyway, freaking Booger's wingman face! Spectacular & hilarious! 

Besides both being under 5ft... one more thing we have in common ... Front porches! Yes I do believe it's a southern thing! Can't wait to sit on one with you!!  :Smile:  April 2013... HELLZ YEAH!

I so feel your excitement with Jon... even after 15 years with my Gary, I still get giddy. Those first few kisses are the best. BTW... I'm pretty sure someone told me the walls in Moon were pretty thin... hehehe!

Ok.. this mkes me so excited to hopefully meet everyone! Keep reporting or posting pics if you can't remember  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

*Mo*.....Phew.....you sure? There's some good ones.  :Wink:  LOL

*Jbritz*...DO THAT! Drummerboy is a pleasure to hang with!! 

*Muzikdoc*, Was the same for me too and I am totally enamored with all of you.  Can't wait til next time...and good news...I think I'm making some headway on joining ya'll for New YEars.  Dont even wanna say it out loud haha, anyways keep your fingers crossed for me will ya? ; )

*Drummberboy*.... it has the same effect on me and I'm not even much of a sap.  Love to see every one and imagine being back there.  Next time, the cliff people and the beach people must unite more than we did last time...didnt get nearly enough time with yall ... you are correct my friend.  Some more comin right up!

*Flip*.  I'm jealous.  I wanna be on a plane going to Cali

LOL *Guiri*...that really was the best day huh?  Then again I say that about every single day of this trip. LOL  Unreal
Oh and I dont buy for a second that big heart of yours could harbor something such as hate. <3

*Marley*...GIRL...21 days!!! Countdown!

*Irieworld*...please please please tell me you are going to be making fuzzy memories with us in April, pretty please?....I wanna say you are

*2nutz4travel* (I almost shortened your name then realized.....hahaha)  Thanks so much for riding along on this trip report and for the feedback....makes it SO worth it.  You ticker is lookin good btw...u picked a pretty special place for your first Non AI Negril experience. Enjoy and please spread some Tizzy Love all around for me : )

*Jaherring*  Place is breathtaking.  Tell me, which cottage did you stay in?  How was the August heat?

*STEPH*  There you are GF!  Lord knows I understand the demands of being Mom, so no worries, just glad you were able to check it out!  Can't wait to meet you and Gary as well as your counterparts!! HAHA   We are gonna do some serious front porch sittin come April  : P

Okay gotta another segment ready to post....just need attach pics and ROCK n ROLL

----------


## TizzyATX

*Night #2*

The webcast was winding down and the sun had set.  What to do.  Somebody must have had a plan, LOL, cause we all ended up back on the bus (?) and eventually to Eddies De Bar!  I wanna say this was Plan Bwerent we supposed to do something else? Nonetheless, Eddies De Bar it was. This was my first time here but it would not be the last.hopefully the first of many nights spent here.  My memory of this night is pretty fuzzy also.  Needless to say we laughed our asses off.but it was still a little tame at this point.we were just getting warmed up.  For the record, Eddie is the coolestand Bobo was there this night too.  Not sure I remember seeing Trevor (?).   Im pretty sure we had a great time.dont know how late we stayed.  Anybody have anything they can add cause Im at a total loss here.

In conclusionif you have not stopped at Eddies De Bar for some jerk chicken and a cold beer, DO IT.  Great spot with a real vibemakes you feel like your chillin with friends an family for a backyard BBQonly youre in Negril!  



This might be my favorite picture of Chicken.just look at this guy.his smile just makes my whole day. 



Me and my girl Sweetnesseverything IRIE



Guirigay and SweetiePie looking fabulous as always and feelin good. (Sure wish I could look as put together as our Sweetie, but in JA that just doesnt happen for me LOL)



LOL Booger is well into his zone by this point





Listen to BOBO he is telling you someting hahaha



I LOVE me some MinJA!!! Dont you?



Last but not least.waitwho are these people??? LOL  Just kidding, That is our beloved Hubby Man and Clarity (she was feeling silly that day). Together they are Hubbity. Let me just tell you a little about these Two...  Clarity is the sweetest and prettiest and dont let her fool you, that girl can get crazy!! HA!  Hubby Man, well how do you describe him.I dunno how else to say this but I almost peed myself on account of him more times than I can count.  Dude is FUNNY!!  I miss yall like crazy. <3

----------


## nutz4travel

Tizzy - LOL - you wouldn't be the first (or the last) to call me 2nutz; there are those who refer to my hubby as "the man with 2nutz"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Your trip report is making me look forward even more to our trip, we can't wait to experience Catcha for ourselves!  The last 5 months have been hell and we're sooooo ready!  More please  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Fast forward through stuff I don’t remember, like getting home to Catcha.  I guess Pooper was pooped cause she was not in the hot tub with Booger and Myself and Jon…which is about the time I regain my memory.  Anyways, there is this hot tub at Catcha Falling Star….it’s literally on the side of  the freakin cliff, and it’s amazing.  Like I said earlier the seas were rough during the start of the trip and it made for a dramatic backdrop.  Imagine lounging in this Cliffside hot tub while the waves crash up on the cliffs sending a spray about 40 feet in the air all around you.  Sky filled with stars.  And a fat po-boy in your hand.  Well if that isnt badass I don’t know what is…

Here it is in daylight….just use your imagination





When I got back "home" i found some leftover jerk chicken to curb the late night munchies.  I remember heating it up in the microwave….sitting on the daybed eating….pretty sure I had an after-meal-smoke…..and that’s about it.

----------


## irieworld

ohh loss of memory. That stuff happens there  :Smile:  Anyhow where is the love story? You know all these other April peeps posted all these fantastic photos of you and Jon getting your groove on. Enjoying all the pics and story and your unabashed sense of adventure. And Jerk chicken is good stuff to have around after imbibing. Thanks for sharing. And I am not giving up on a Spring trip hope to join the gang in person.

----------


## marley9808

21 days..heck yeah, SH%$ just got real! Woo Hoo

Ok let me see if I can help here

We left the webcast because we were going to go to the comedy show up on the cliffs at MoonDance Cliff (Sweetness even had tickets for the event)
But someone (and then everyone) was hungry so we decided to stop for Chicken on the way to the show. We stopped at Eddies....and that was that
We never made it to the comedy show. But by that time no one even minded (not even Sweetness)
We dropped most people off after Eddies and we headed to LTU but nothing was happening...so we headed back to Catcha where we all ended the night just as you described above.
Ninja and I had said we would meet you guys at the hot tub but when we headed to our room to change....we never made it back out! lol
Fun times....great memories

----------


## poolguywindsor

Too many times , I find myself piecing together the night before? So I know what you mean, best is when someone reminds you part you forgot!

----------


## kaycee

:Smile:  I lovvveee reading your reports! Everyone looks so happy :Smile:

----------


## Jaherring

Tizzy,  I stayed in the Gatehouse Cottage at Catcha. It was really nice for my short stay, but of course didnt have the wonderful view that I had when I stayed in Venus. The outdoor shower was nice....even when the lizards decided to join me..lol.

 As far as the August heat, after the hot summer we had here in 'Bama, it really wasnt bad at all.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Wow, great report!!!! Ya Mon, I can't wait to lose some memory,lol!!!! Keep it coming....
"The eyes of Texas are upon you" and ready to read your next installment!

Happy Travels...

SKB

----------


## Angel

Tizzy nice disguise on Clarity her and Hubbyman have not posted for over a month they are hiding out, did someone run them off? Looking forward to more of your adventures

----------


## PamelaPaige

po'boy  :Wink: ...  Lmao Gurl!!!

----------


## bjritz

Oh, Tizzy, my biggest laugh was from Clarity's Mom tat!
All those great smiles, you guys were kickin' it for sure.
Keep it coming, Austin.

----------


## wpyogi

LMAO the MOM tattoo!!!!

----------


## Clarity

LOL!!!!!! The Mom tattoo! Tizzy you're too much! That pic had me cracking up!! I love my disguise! It's up there with Guirigay's Pirate costume.  :Wink:  

It's been a while since I've logged into Negril.com. and I was so happy to see your trip report! Way to go girl! I just caught up with all of it and I love it so so much! Your pictures and words took me right back to Negril. It was bittersweet at the same time because I miss you all so incredibly much! Its killin me!

Youve just inspired me and Markus to get back onto the horse and finish our TR already. No more slacking. 

Keep it coming, Tizzy! Im really looking forward to the next update!

----------


## Seveen

write faster - lol

----------


## Beebeluv

Holy....... did u notice that this thread has almost 16,000 views... Well deserved...

----------


## bjritz

> Holy....... did u notice that this thread has almost 16,000 views... Well deserved...


Tizzy proly gets that many views jus rambling down an Austin street on a Friday night!

----------


## TizzyATX

Ohhhhhh go on   :Embarrassment:  

Now ya'll stop making fun of Clarity's tattoo....you know we all have one we got on impulse hahaha (its not so bad girl lol)

Ok, I apologize for taking so long.  I was gonna try to add to this today, but I'm just in a real crap mood right now...dont wanna take it out on the report. 

More tomorrow Seveen...pinky promise

----------


## TizzyATX

> po'boy ...  Lmao Gurl!!!


Told ya  :Wink:

----------


## Sweetness

Keep ya chin up Tizz.....you are loved so don't eva forget that - miss you and see you very very soon - xoxoxo

----------


## TizzyATX

Thnx Sweetness, I can't wait for that XO

Love ya back!

----------


## Eden

Yay! Tizzy I am just catching up on your awesome report.  Love reading the different viewpoints of the same vacation from all you turtles!  You seem like so much fun girl!  Keep your chin up, tomorrow is a new day. :-)

----------


## TizzyATX

I apologize folks.  I almost quit on the TR.  I figured it’s been 6 months LOL, same old stories everyone else has told, its old.  Then today I thought….F it.  It’s just like me to be late…but its not like me to start something and not finish it so here we go again…





*Day 3*

I hear some movement and I remember thinking to myself, “Self, what are you doing outside…???!!! When I pried my eyes open and looked around it didn’t take long to realize what had happened. I passed out on the porch… of course.  

I’m still in my bikini….and I'm pretty sure i was supposed to be somewhere last night? Oh well.  It was gorgeous out and i was ready to get the day started. Everyone was out and about when I went for coffee and rum cream.  RUM CREAM

 





 

We pretty much just played and splashed around Catcha for the entire first part of the day.  Even Joe came for a swim.  





This is Booger trying to be GerryG lol




Thought this was a great pic of Ninja, not sure who took it…




Now at some point I was reminded that this was the day of the greatly anticipated BELLY FLOP CHALLENGE…..

Holla holla holla

----------


## nutz4travel

Thank you Tizzy for continuing!  I've been waiting patiently and was starting to think we wouldn't get anymore.  Keep it comin'!!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Yay Tizzy-So glad you are continuing. Every time I see a pic of Ninja and Marley I smile.  They have the best smiles!!!!

----------


## wpyogi

Keep it going, Tizz!!

----------


## CherryNorth49

> When I closed the door it made a sound that startled him out of sleep. ****! LOL  
> 
> His face was priceless, then he realized it was me and he grinned so cute.  I picture that in my mind often and smile every time.  If life had a rewind button, I would wear that sh*t out, going back to this exact moment over and over again.
> 
> It was a good morningactually it was perfect.


Yeah!  Tizzy is back!  I literrally just let out a total girl "aaaawwwwwhhhhhh"  I suspect from the recent Austin BBQ pics that this story continuous to have a very happy ending.  I really do want to hear about how it all went down, from your point of view.  More please  :Big Grin:

----------


## TizzyATX

Ok I'm gonna keep going with this at a more regular pace lol, if even one person wants to read it that's good for me  :Smile:  

Cherry, so far so good, been fortunate to see eachother several times since April... and a trip coming up in a few weeks  (BOOGER :P). Heeeeeehe!!   

Soooo I'm gonna go catch up on YOUR Trip report then I'm going to get to work on  the bellyflop...

----------


## CherryNorth49

Awesome, I can't wait for more! Now get flopping  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TizzyATX

*Day 3 – Belly Flop Competition*

At some point that morning someone brought it to my attention that our presence would be required at the Seastar Inn for the Belly Flop competition, promptly at 2:00 p.m.

HA! I’ve been stoked on this since I knew my dates for this trip.  There had been bunch of talk about it for at least a whole month leading up.  I wanna say that Tattoo first came up with the idea and Brasi kinda took on the real planning.  I don’t even think Tattoo showed up as a spectator LOL, but I do know he was in Negril….I seen’t him myself. Hahaha

Anyways it had built up to be quite a production.  We had a panel of judges (myself included), and a really stellar line-up of floppers.  Throw in an outstanding venue (Seastar Inn) and BADA BING!!  Seriously though….your probably thinking what could be better than a day of drinking and judging full force belly flops?  Well I'll tell ya...

Giving back

It was decided early on that there would be a small cover charge to participate/attend the Flop and that all the proceeds would go to the Buy-A-Brick program at Travellers Beach Resort.  I was stoked on this on a whole other level.  I had heard about people buying and painting bricks that would ultimately benefit the Negril schools and the children of the town that we all love, and it’s been on my to-do list ever since. 

So, after a fun morning hanging out at  Catcha/Ivans,  Everyone starts rambling around talking about getting ready to go.  It’s close to time, so we head back up to the Moon to hope in the shower...you know to rinse off all that sand....LOL, and my cottage just happens to have a really cool outdoor shower for two.  What do you know.

I feel like I should warn you all about the outdoor shower at the moon cottage.  I’ve come to believe that it’s a portal to some kind of time warp.  Time passes at crazy lighting fast speeds and you can find yourself running very very late if you get caught up in there.  In fact, the time warping power is so strong that it can effect the people staying all the way down in the Libra cottage if the wind is blowing in the right direction. LOL  Seriously. Just be aware.

I remember looking at the time and thinking DOH…I signed up to Judge and Booger signed you up to flop…we got to GO!  

There’s Mr. Louis with perhaps an even cheesier grin than usual.  He’s ready to grab us a cab but we are on foot today.  And off we go, down Seastar lane …

*** The following is my memory of the Bellyflop Competition.  As we have already established, my memory is not the best, so this may not be real accurate.  I could go back and reference other peoples accounts of this day but I’m just going to roll with it and it should at least resemble the truth***

When we arrived, we headed back to the pool area and ran smack into none other than GerryG, who was accompanied by his pretty girlfriend, Jodie.  I’m excited to meet them, as I had recently followed along on his Trail of Ashes Trip Report.  I was able to spend more time visiting with them after the Flop contest and look forward to the next time.  Jodie is a sweetheart and when you meet Gerry, it just doesn’t feel like the first time for some reason.  I like people like that, that make you feel comfortable from the get go.  The next stop was under a gazebo where the floppers were hanging out pre-competition.  The beautiful and charming Patty was there to greet and  “sash” me.

“Hi Patty.  I’m late…”

“It’s okay sweetie”

I love Patty



Attachment 19675




There was lots of activity and I suppose we still had plenty of time before the actual event.  I shouldn’t have even said anything about being late. LOL  Some of us hung out in the pool for awhile.  







I think I was at the swim up bar when Bras started to address the crowd.  Pretty sure I asked him if I could judge from the swim up bar and he just looked at me….no answer…I’ll take that as a “no”? LOL  



At the judges table was Joe (via webcam), Shauna, Patty, Beachgirl, and a woman I did not recognize.  I took my seat next to her just in time for introductions.  Brasi introduced The first three lovely ladies then came to the one on my right…..And this is BECCAJEAN!!   

“Ohhhhh you’re BECCA!!, hahahaha”

This made me laugh cause we had talked back and forth about hooking up and going fishin, but I had never seen a picture of her.  Going back to that Face pic/board avatar thing…

----------


## TizzyATX

So it was time to get the show on the road.  Brasi surprised us all with the first FLOP of the day!!!!   I know there is a picture of him mid-air but I cant find it to save my life.  Anyways it got us all hyped. LOL

The first competitive flopper to take the plunge was Muzikdoc.  For the recordMy $ was on you.  It was technically perfect.  Pure bellyflop, no antics.  I still dont know why you werent a final contender.  Scores were given and I think this is where you got jipped.  See, we had not yet figured out that we could add our number signs together to create higher scores.  Maybe Im dreaming but I think that had something to do with it.





Next was.hell I dont know.Booger or maybe Drummberboy?   I couldnt find any pics of Drummerboys Flop but I have a little picture sequence for Boogs, so well just go with that.

Next up.BOOGER!!! Woooooo!!  He impressed the crowd with a stylish Flop.







I wanna say Boogers better half Sandie went next.  She rocked my world with her pre-flop jig and hair toss.  Sandie if by some chance you read this.That was hottttttt sis, but unfortunately it wasnt gonna win any titlesnot enough splash babe.



Whos next?  Everyone looks around for Guirigay.its his turn to wow the crowds, and hes gonna need to bring it cause the competition is tough.  Suddenly the changing room door swings open.  IndyCindy  peeks into the changing room and dies laughing while she steps out of the way.  I see one flipper..two flippers.what the hell is that?!?!?

That my friends.is a Guirigay







While comedy wins GG a highscore, my fellow  judges and I had a slight issue with the flotation devices softening the blow.  Here Ive been checking to see how red peoples bellies are, and there  you are with flippers and a floaty.  LOL  Good stuff Guiri, Ill never forget you waddling around the pool in this get-up. Id say its  Neck n neck with your Halloween costume. LOL

----------


## TizzyATX

.up next is Gerry G123!!!    I dont cant even tell you about Gerrys first flop, cause I still dont know exactly what it was that I saw. Hahaha  

Pretty sure he took kind of a running start then when he approached the waters edge I have no idea what happened.   He did some kind of switch-a-roo and surprised us all with a BACK FLOP!!!   

I swear somebody has a video of thislong versioncant I just post that?   I suck at remembering stuff and you just GOTTA see the back flop to believe it.

Anywaysas much as we wanted to award Gerry for Originalitywe had to stay true to the fact that it was a BELLY flop competition.  On that note we had to ask him for a re-do.  Thanks for being a good sport!





Maybe this is the time Jon takes the leap. Like I said, I dont exactly remember the order. But I do remember the flop.  It was stunning.  Honestly, and Im not playing favorites, this was one perfect belly flop.  He is lean so I was thinking, Oh cmon how is he gonna even compete?? LOL   Well he starts moving around tables and loungers and takes as much of a running start as he can manage.then flies HIGH through the air in perfect Flop form.  The impact was loud and the splash was impressive.  I didnt realize it until the Second round of flops when he opted out of flopping at the last second.  He was hurting pretty bad after the first one, and Im just glad he had his priorities straight. 





Whos next? NinJA!!!  Ill be completely honest and I regret to say this but I dont think I was paying attention  for this one.  I did however catch him in all his glory when he made impact.and thats the moment that counts!!  It was a fine flop indeed.  Props Ninja. 



By this point the red stripes have taken ahold and my recollection suffers

I know we had a second round of flops and this is where contenders start dropping like flies!!  Drummerboy just doesnt have enough splash.Jon couldnt pull off a proper flop due to 1st flop injury.Booger and Sandie probly sat this round out at the swim up bar.

Dangit. Theres this little block of time where I just dont know.  I think I was trying to get my Craven-A lit. LOL

Wait a second somethings coming back to me

Booger did flop in the second round!!!  I only remember cause he dropped his drawers so it was a FULL MOON FLOP!!! HAhahahaha  For the love of god, please tell me somebody got a picture I cant find one anywhere!!!

Im pretty sure Muzikdoc pulled off yet another perfect flop (but remember he was jipped in that first round lol).  I have no idea if GerryG flopped in Round 2.I wanna say yes.

Ninja wowd everyone with another dazzling belly buster. Guirigay came out in costume again, but he learned his lesson and ditched the floatie this time. At this point the scores were tallied up and our winners were announced.

1st Runner up..GUIRIGAY

And the CHAMPion..of the 2012 Belly Flopping Challenge..

Can I get a drumroll?  (Just pretend like you dont already know)

NINJA!!!!!!!!  Wooooo woooo woo woo



After the bellyfloppers were sashed, Everyone squeezed in together for some fun Group shots







The funniest part of this day was the part where Guirigay was just SURE that he had won. LOLOL  Oh Guiri, you kill me. 

(look how triumphant he looks hahaha)

----------


## TizzyATX

At some point during all this nonsense.Daisy and Markus made a fashionably late appearance.   Daisy took her spot next to me at the judges table while Markus sadly missed out on the chance to compete.

But that didnt stop him from FLOPPIN...kinda LOL








The winners with their good luck charms





When the dust settled all that was left was a lone ducky

----------


## nutz4travel

So glad you're back in TR mode!!

----------


## kaycee

Awesome, lol!

Love that I'm fat, Let's party shirt Brasi is wearing!! And I'm happy to say I can identify each boardie in the picture you posted :Smile:

----------


## luvmylabs

I have loved reading all of the April trip reports but I have to tell you, that I was really looking forward to yours because of the side (love) story and you do not disappoint.  Love it!

----------


## Muzikdoc

What a great day that was....I had a blast....looking forward to BellyFlop II...Great report Tiz!

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Tizzy...laying in bed at Catcha right now reading your report. Been following for the last couple of weeks and having so much fun with it.  Thinking of you every time I walk past the Moon!

----------


## booger

> I feel like I should warn you all about the outdoor shower at the moon cottage. Ive come to believe that its a portal to some kind of time warp. Time passes at crazy lighting fast speeds and you can find yourself running very very late if you get caught up in there. In fact, the time warping power is so strong that it can effect the people staying all the way down in the Libra cottage if the wind is blowing in the right direction. LOL Seriously. Just be aware.



I remember that day like it was yesterday. Staying in Libra and having to walk by the Moon daily provided for some great entertainment. I'm convinced Mr Lewis has the best seat in the house.
Please continue....

----------


## Jaherring

So thats why Mr Lewis was still smiling when we got there in August.

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Bees Knees,havent heard that line in a long time. Stayed at Pisces a few years ago.*

----------


## CherryNorth49

Ha!  Time warp shower, I love it!  I hope the one in the Gatehouse has a similar problem.  I will let you know in a few weeks!

I love that you don't recall the details exactly.  I think it is a sure sign of how much fun you were having.

Keep it up!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

Hell the entertainment from Moon reached all the way to Sagi on some occasions!

I still laugh about Mr Lewis and the other security guards reactions!

----------


## bjritz

Tizzy, this is so fun! We read and watched the rest, now we're getting down to some fine commentary. Keep it a coming, we lovin'!

----------


## wpyogi

> I'm convinced Mr Lewis has the best seat in the house.


LOL, awesome.

I am STILL kicking myself for not going to the flop!  Especially after realizing it started a bit late...(no way?!)  After 24+ hours of travel and no sleep, I was afraid I would scare the living cr@p outta +1.  I had to ease him into the madness...

----------


## Guirigay

Big smiles! A few new pics for me again. That always surprises me. Jon did get WAY UP in the air. It was a serious slam and he made the right decision in round 2. My belly was plenty red in that shot with Sweetie Pie, even with all the floaties in round 1!  :Smile:  You were trying to light a Craven-A all afternoon Tiz, mostly it just hung from your lips like it had been epoxied there. Thanks for making my day.

----------


## garysteph1018

Awww Tizzy .... Yes Tizzy .... She come by at 10 & 2 .... A paraphrased quote from the guys in the kitchen at Catcha in July! All I know is it got me some cool points!  :Smile:  

We had a full moon in July, but I'm guessing it wasn't as good as the one y'all had at the belly flop... Go Booger  :Smile: 

Your TR is some fun reading! Thanks for the entertainment on this most slow going night shift!

----------


## marley9808

"Burn the fries"

LMAO

----------


## TizzyATX

*2nutz* (hehe) - i'm back and i'm gonna be better promise lol

haha thats awesome *Kaycee*....Brasi looked great that day hahaha.  So have you started planning your next trip?? 

*Luvmylabs* - I'm stoked that you are reading and enjoying my story.  Its hard to put down into words but too good not too share  :Wink: 

*Muzikdoc*.  Belly Flop II is gonna be Craaaaazy, I cant wait.  Go big or go home heeeeeeehe!!

*Noworries4 U* -  I am SO there with you right now in spirit, can you feel lit?? lol  Lucky Lucky, enjoy your time in _heaven_ and please spread some Tiz love around if you think about it.  Thanks for reading and commenting.  Love your username btw

LOL *Booooooger*

*Jaherring* - It's likely lol, I'm _still_ smiling  :Embarrassment: 

*Fredstripe* - LOl Thanks for reading my TR.  Tell me, Pisces is the one that looks like a little tree house inside right?  I love the look of it from what I've seen, what are your thoughts about it?  

*Cherry* - I'm thinking you should probably clear your schedule of timeframes....stick with that plan to do "nothing" hahaha ; )

*Marley* - I would apolgize but it would be so fake LOL  Just call it the wind

*JBritz* - when can we be expecting another literary masterpiece for YOU??

*Wpyogi*....are you kiddin me?!?  Plus +1 would been floppin with the best of em....bet $!

*Guirigay* - hahahahahahahahahaha Thanks for bein You buddy.  Miss ya

*Steph and Marley*.....Ohhhhhhhh Bikini!! ahahahaha


Okay folks gonna get this moving along again 2day so please tune back in later!!

----------


## Fred Stripe

*I got the Pisces for $100 per nt so I can't complain.A bit tight inside but real nice deck,ocean views.Can sit there in the rain & not get wet due to the trees. Outside shower where I squeeled like a little girl because there was a crab in there.............Tried to throw him out but he fell to the bathroom floor and went under the sink......Had to sit on the bowl with our feet in the air the rest of the week. I'm Tarzan like that.*

----------


## bjritz

> JBritz - when can we be expecting another literary masterpiece for YOU??


Shooting for April....then more tripping reportin'. Heh, you ramble too, I see.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> *I got the Pisces for $100 per nt so I can't complain.A bit tight inside but real nice deck,ocean views.Can sit there in the rain & not get wet due to the trees. Outside shower where I squeeled like a little girl because there was a crab in there.............Tried to throw him out but he fell to the bathroom floor and went under the sink......Had to sit on the bowl with our feet in the air the rest of the week. I'm Tarzan like that.*

----------


## TizzyATX

> *I got the Pisces for $100 per nt so I can't complain.A bit tight inside but real nice deck,ocean views.Can sit there in the rain & not get wet due to the trees. Outside shower where I squeeled like a little girl because there was a crab in there.............Tried to throw him out but he fell to the bathroom floor and went under the sink......Had to sit on the bowl with our feet in the air the rest of the week. I'm Tarzan like that.*


HAHAHAHAHA. Hmmmm I can kinda relate.  Sounds nice, thanks Fredstripe




> Shooting for April....then more tripping reportin'. Heh, you ramble too, I see.


April sounds nice  :Wink:   I do...




> [img]]


Have you packed yet Flip? Or are you the down-to-the-wire type like myself?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Packed? lol.  I am going with a back pack and the clothes on my back!




Psych.  - The other half packed for us like a week ago and I have been living out of that suitcase, because all of my stuff is in there.

----------


## TizzyATX

Lol, thats funny.  Sounds like me only not a week before....more like an hour before which is why everything ends up in my suitcase.  Just throw everything in there and I shouldn't be w/o anything I might need.  It works ok i guess

so jealous.... take TONS of pics so you can include lots in your TR. I have this feeling that family dynamics are gonna make for a good one. hahaha  JAMAICA JAMAICA 

Have Fun

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I just bought a new point and shoot yesterday with a 16 gig card.  Will take plenty of pics. I am going to try and take a few notes while I am there so I can piece together the report.

----------


## TizzyATX

I went back and found the videos!!!!!!  They were in Guiri's TR so if you missed it....here they are again. HAHA  Kinda surprised at how well I stayed within the lines of "what actually happened"

For your viewing pleasure....

First Round

----------


## Muzikdoc

Fantastic...I have perma grin now for the rest of the day...HaHa..this just makes me happy! What a crew!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

DUDE me 2 LOL

My fav...

"Muzikdoc is fond of dinosaurs...."

lmao

----------


## Tanfastic

Tizzy just catching up on your TR and I have to say that this had me snorting I was laughing so hard at work. Between the cig hanging out of your mouth to the floaties Guirigay was wearing the little dance that Sandy did. Just to funny, I so wish I had been there to participate, I have been known to get creative with chairs and tables with my flop. The group seems like so much fun, if y'all are anything like Booger than it's a class 1 bunch of folks. I still want to find out more about this time warp phenomenon with the outdoor showers at Catcha, the same damn thing happened to me and Mrs. DD! Happy holidays in advance to all the fun people on this great site!

----------


## rinakim

Tizzy ....... you crack me up!  I've been too busy reading yours and Cherry's trip reports to finish up my own.

I know exactly what you mean about the verandah at the Moon.  I don't think we moved off of there for 3 days.  I love it when the hardest part of your day is deciding on whether you will lay in the hammock, on the day bed, or sit at the table.

And yes, there is something a little crazy about that shower  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TizzyATX

Tanfastic - This group was just ridiculous fun.  I can't wait to see who joins in this coming April....only gonna get bigger and better.  Have ya'll checked your calendar yet?

Rinakim - Girl...I dont know what it is. lol  Are you stoked? I'm so excited for your trip/wedding.  Countdown!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Day 3 – Travellers Buy-A-Brick

When all was said and done, we had raised a nice chunk of money to take down to Travellers.  Well done BIG thanks to everyone involved in the planning and execution of this, it was such a memorable  “feel-good” day. 

I don’t quite remember how we all got to Travellers.  Did we ride on a bus?  Must have

Anyways I remember being in the lobby and cashing in on our bricks.  I’m guessing Marley was in charge of this.  Many of us also made our own donations in addition to the amount that was collected from the Flop.

Was this where I first lost Shauna?  I think so, cause I remember standing in the lobby and calling for you, “Shaaaaauna?!  Hey guys where is Shauna did we leave her?”

…..she turned around and gave me a look hahahaha

Outside everyone had gathered in around the brick wall.   Some people were milling around with a drink in hand talking and joking around while others had brush in hand and already leaving their mark









One of my favorite photos from this day, I can't find for some reason.  Don't know who, but somebody snapped the greatest shot of Rasta Stan and his lovely wife dancing together outside at Travellers.  I so wanted to include it, seemed to capture the moment.  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Being here was really something.  I dont really know how to describe the feeling I had at Travellers, with my new friends who feel more like family already.  Nearly everyone came and participated, and you could tell that not one person was untouched by the experience.  

Some people left their name, some a message, and some left memories of loved ones that had passed on.  It was really special.









I was lucky and got to do TWO.  After I painted my brick, I did one for Markus since he and Clarity couldnt join us at Travellers.  Once everyone was done with the paint, we gathered for group photo ops. 





I personally love this next oneGet u some Ninja haha...Booger you just stand there and hold those beers.

----------


## TizzyATX

Me and Jon wandered off to find Booger and Sandie.  Naturally we assumed everyone was at the beach bar, but when we go there it was pretty much empty.  

It didn’t take long for Jon to get distracted by the waves.  We both decided this was something we had to take advantage of since there are rarely waves on Negril beach.  I have no idea how long we were out there playing but it was seriously one of the best memories I have of that trip.  The sun was sinking lower and there were no people around, at least there didn’t seem to be.  We jumped and dove under and splashed around in the waves for awhile.  Long enough to get left anyways….LOL

When we came in from the water, there was still no sign of our people at the bar.  We walked back up to the courtyard where the brick wall is….nuthin.  We went to the lobby…not there either.  What the….

Did they leave us??!!

Hahahaha

No worries.  We walked along the beach, headed towards town.  Stopped and enjoyed the view of the river and all the fishing boats.





We crossed through the river and came up the bank that’s right behind Burger King.  I still laugh at Burger King every time I see it sitting there in the middle of Negril.  Don’t know why we ended up across the street….ATM maybe?  While Jon did something (?), I told him I was going to walk across the road to check out a shop.  I’m glad I didn’t have much cash on me because I would have bought everything that girl had for sale.  CUTE CUTE clothes. WOW.  The pink one...





Next we ended up on the corner right here talking to some young guys.  They told Jon that his shirt was the wrong color!! Hahaha.  I think he got nervous at first like we were in gang territory LOL.  They explained to us the political meaning behind the colors.  

Jon’s shirt was green (BAD)….their shirts were Orange (GOOD).  

So Jon took his shirt off and lots of respect and fist bumps were exchanged.  We were in the middle of a C.D. transaction with these dudes when someone walks up on us from behind….sneak attack….

CHICKEN!!!! Lol

He said we looked like we needed a ride. Hahaha

----------


## kaycee

This stuff gets better and better! On my next reach, I plan to go to Travellers and paint a brick.

----------


## Tanfastic

> Tanfastic - This group was just ridiculous fun.  I can't wait to see who joins in this coming April....only gonna get bigger and better.  Have ya'll checked your calendar yet?
> 
> Rinakim - Girl...I dont know what it is. lol  Are you stoked? I'm so excited for your trip/wedding.  Countdown!!!!


Tizzy we are actually talking about it. Mrs. DD was asked to guest teach Yoga at CSA the end of April, all we have to do is pay our airfare and everything else is free for both of us, all she has to do is teach 1 hour a day! We might try to see whats available for a few days up on the Cliffs so we can come hang out with "The Group"

----------


## Jaherring

Nice to see Captain Stanley's boat in the last photo. If you ever want to go deep-sea fishing, he is the man to see.

----------


## garysteph1018

Nice job Tizzall ma shizzall! The Belly Flop video was great! Now at least I know how to pronounce GUIRIGAY! And Marley ... such a momma she is  :Smile:  Love that girl & I've never met her  :Smile:  Brasi's t-shirt is spectacular! I hope Jon got his nuts outs of his throat pretty easily ..... OUCH! Sandy, being the ONLY FEMALE brave enough to flop should have won it all though  :Smile:

----------


## Seveen

you make one HOT couple!

----------


## marley9808

Steph....you are too cute! Can't wait to hug your neck in April  :Smile:

----------


## garysteph1018

^^^^^ .... I'll hug urs tighter than you'll hug mine  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Ok but dont choke me lol!

----------


## bjritz

> It didn’t take long for Jon to get distracted by the waves. We both decided this was something we had to take advantage of since there are rarely waves on Negril beach. I have no idea how long we were out there playing but it was seriously one of the best memories I have of that trip. The sun was sinking lower and there were no people around, at least there didn’t seem to be. We jumped and dove under and splashed around in the waves for awhile.


I liked this description of your fond memory. The unexpected bits are what bond you to the land, wata, trip and each other.

Love your from the hip style in this report. 


> Was this where I first lost Shauna? I think so, cause I remember standing in the lobby and calling for you, “Shaaaaauna?! Hey guys where is Shauna did we leave her?”
> 
> …..she turned around and gave me a look hahahaha


The "lost" moments you share are so funny! You don't only ramble, you time drift.  :Cool:

----------


## CherryNorth49

So great that all the hilarity of the flop was for a good cause.  I am calling it serendipity that you got seperated from the group.  You beach walk sounds like one of those places in time you will never forget.  In with bjritz, you time drift and that is cool.   :Smile: 

Beautiful pictures down by the river.  I hadn't given much thought to wandering down there.  I'm gonna add that to one of my lists.

----------


## beachgirl66

It was my photo of the lovely Betty and Stan... one of the greatest pictures of that trip

----------


## Baylee

Tizzy, omg the belly flop video was hysterical!  Looks like a fun bunch of people having a blast! :-)  I am enjoying your report and am so happy to read that you found love in Negril.  :Stick Out Tongue:   Keep writing!

----------


## sbeth

Glad you started writing again!

----------


## booger

> Glad you started writing again!



She did? Get down on it girl........ Let the show continue. I appreciate how you help me remember my trip.  :Cool:

----------


## sbeth

Well, it had been a while since I checked in so to me it seems like she started writing again  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Good news....gonna be a SLOOOOOOW day at the office so that means I'll have a good chunk of time to work on some trip reporting

BTW I really appreciate those of you that are still haning with me on this,  I haven't been real efficient cause I dont have a computer at home, and it's hard with work/kids/daily grind....also because this report is difficult to write in some ways.   We will get there promise.

Ok, a few comments and then I'm gonna start clickin away....

*Kaycee*, DO IT!!!  :Smile: 

*Tanfastic* - Sounds like a win/win to me....hoping to throw back a few rounds with you two!

*Jaherring* - Please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe I spoke with you prior to this trip about going out on a fishing trip ? Unfortunately didn't get around to it this time.  

*STEPH* - thanks girl, and your right about Marley.  I can't imagine this trip without her, we woulda been a mess...she is like the glue that binds us together and keeps us from getting lost haha.  Don't worry, Jon just needed a little TLC hahaha

*Seveen* - High Five Gf

*JBritz* - I do a whole lot of both haha. Thanks so much for your postitive feedback, please hang in there til the end haha

*Cherry* - You got it.  Since pretty much the entire week was planned around group activities and friends etc....it was real special when we got those moments to get to know eachother 1-on-1 (hush yall know what i mean). I'm a true water bby and  Jon is a surfer so we were totally in our element. I most def felt more connected to him _and_ Jamaica that afternoon, not to mention myself.    You nailed it.

*BEACHGIRL*!!  I agree...That's the ONE  :Smile:   I'm so glad you posted it, makes my heart smile when I see it.  I feel like you can just look at the pics from Travellers and sense the closesness between everyone, and it just amazes me how quickly this group of people bonded.  LOVE it! and LOVE YOU my beautiful friend!!!

*Baylee* - Glad you got to check out my report. You excited for your upcoming trip with your man?  Watch out for those time warps....you can't miss em theyre everywhere!! haha  :Wink: 

*Sbeth* - thanks for stickin it out LOL....please bear with me I promise I am going to see this through to the bittersweet end!

*Booger* - well you know that is my _sole_ purpose for doing this report lol....after reading yours it was clear you had next to zero memory of what _actually_ happened. hahahaha  jk duders, more this p.m. so check back later

----------


## TizzyATX

DAY 3 – Ivans Dinner, C&D, Mini-Pubcrawl


After Chicken found us on the corner, he drove us back up to Catcha to look for our compadres.  Sure nuff….there’s Booger and Sandie.  

I think Booger even asked us “HEY Where have you guys been?!?”

Really??  Hahaha 

We decided to have us a little double dinner date at Ivans.  Great, I run back to the Moon to get myself cleaned up and change into something cute.  This will be the one and only time I bother to do that on this trip.  Funny thing is, I brought my whole damn wardrobe so now I’m plagued with the task of picking something to wear.  This is when options are BAD. Very very bad.  

I put on a little makeup…???….and decide on a colorful mini dress with my most comfortable pair of 5 inchers.  I second guess. And then I third guess my decision.  See this is exactly why I don’t DO THIS!!!  Also one reason I love Negril….cause technically I don’t HAVE to!?!  So why am I doing this you ask?  I asked myself the same question….

 Opened the front door to find Jon standing there at the foot of my steps…..the look on his face was the answer to that question.

We joined Booger and Sandie at a table.  I think this was the only time I actually sat down at a table at Ivan’s and ate a meal in the “dining” area.   It was so lovely.  Twinkle lights and lanterns, the sound of the waves crashing, amazing food.  Different view than the one from the bar. LOL   

Strange…I can’t recall what I had for supper this evening but I bet it was good cause suddenly there’s a little drool running down my chin. LOL I kid!  But I do know Sandie had the Seafood Linguini, and I think Jon and Booger got the same thing….beef tenderloin? (Booger I’m asking you)  

Anyhow, Ivans is top notch…the food, the setting, and the service is really unbeatable.  We had a great time dining under the stars.

I wish I had more photos from this night but since it was just a Booper/Jizzy night….we are real limited.  None of us are real big on snapping pics.  I would steal one off the internet but I don’t know the rules on that type of thing and 

So the night was just beginning….what were we to do?  The 4 of us were usually on the same page so It was a unanimous decision to pub crawl down the west end.  Earlier that day we had been walking somewhere?  We passed by a bar called 40/40 and got into a friendly conversation with a man who owned it or worked there.  We told him we definitely come by and check out his place.  So this was our first stop…40/40.  The walls were painted with scandalous murals, and they had pool table and a dart board.  Me and Jon chatted up the bartender for a good while.  Real pretty sweet gal.  She wanted to get in some pictures with us. Lol I liked her a lot, and she gave me her info to link up on Facebook but I lost it :/   





In the mean time Sandie has gotten into a pretty heated game of pool with some locals that were hanging out there.  I guess they underestimated our sweet Sandie hahaha  Booger kept a watchful eye...





Jon and I got into a game of darts.  The dartboard hangs on a wall that is painted in an EXTRA pornographic style.  Think Eagles and piercings.  Booger got an idea and asked me for a dart to throw at this mural.  BULLSEYE!  Dude I still can’t believe you nailed that HAHAHAHA

Off we go up the road.  Mind you I’ve been in those big 5 inch platforms this whole time.  Anyone ever tried to walk West End like that?  Yeah well I don’t recommend it.  Wasn’t long before I was barefoot with my shoes in hand. Next stop on our pub crawl will end up being my home away from home in Jamaica….any guesses?

----------


## TizzyATX

C&D Country Western Bar.10 Square Feet of Texas!!! Yeeeeeeehaw  
(I understand now that we have upgraded to 50 sf)

When I walked in I couldnt help but take notice of all the Country Western memorabilia that adourned the walls.  Old timey music posters with all the familiar faces.  Boots and lassos hung right next to Jamaican bar posters and signs with written sayings much like youd see in any other bar in Negril.and it all meshed somehow hahaha.  This is my spot!  There's even a singing Billy Bass, now that **** is legit.

My favorite Negril bar poster sign to date 



I Loved Connie instantly.she is a woman of my own heart and she sure does LOVE her country music.  I gotta say I was impressed.  Most people I meet outside of Texas only know the Pop/country songs that come out of Nashville and get too much radio play.  Not Connie.  She knows and loves the good stuff, from the Country Gold Classics to Willie to George.  Connie has a heart the size of a country mile and a smile to go with it.  I hear her cooking is better than your mommas.and on that note Ill mention that she is now keeping alive her moms legacy with her good for the soul baked goods.  Yep, I am right at home here on the West End Road.  Got everything I need now. Lol



When we arrived there was one other couple in the bar.  It didnt take long for identification, but Im not sure who recognized who.  The lovely couple was none other than  Mike_D and Mrs. D!!!  We chatted them up over a few cold red stripes then off they went on their way.  Im learning more and more what a small town Negril is.  Mike it was a pleasure meeting yall and I sure hope we bump into eachother again one of these days.

Any song I requested, Connie had it and she was more than happy to put it on.  We drank and sang and danced.  I taught Jon how to 2-step!!  He did so good. LOL   Booger and me spent some QT in the Stupid section, Sandie was having a ball singin and dancing, Im cant tell you how much I love those two.  Thats FAM

Peep this. One pic I got of stupid section lol



Love me some Booper




*(((((MIss y'all....see you in 17 days!!))))*

----------


## TizzyATX

Eventually we had to move on.  Our next stop would be Spyder’s Bar.  I really like Spyder, he’s a real decent dude and has nice place there.  I highly recommend stopping by to chat him up over a cold beer and maybe a game of bones.  He and Junior were out front slammin some dominos when we arrived.  They greeted us warmly. You know you can tell when someone is sincere and there kindness was real.  Great Vibe.




We were laughing about the signs posted above the door at so many Negril bars…





This was the end of the pub crawl for us.  We said goodbyes….no “see you laters”….and started to head back up the West End Road.

Back at Catcha we enjoyed ourselves a ‘lil midnight sub…err snack before hitting the hay.

----------


## Tanfastic

Tizz-a-licious you kill me with your writing. I love every second of it, I keep thinking that this trip went on for weeks. We didn't do enough of the local scene and Mrs. DD and I plan on trying it out on the next trip. I gotta hit you up for notes/cheat sheet one of these days.

----------


## marley9808

G'on girl!


 :Wink:

----------


## nutz4travel

The suspense is killing me LOL, I'm probably one of the only people who don't know what happens next  :Smile:   Keep it comin' Tizzy!

----------


## Guirigay

Outstanding! Booper and Jizzy paint the town!! Love the shots with Connie, Pooper and Boogs. All that luggage to no use? Can't believe it...

----------


## TizzyATX

Guiri....a shot of my luggage when I was packing up, seriously didn't wear anything you see (and that's just a small fraction)  LOL  Note to self...stop packing after a few tank tops, shorts and bikinis.  needed both pairs of flops cause my fav pair broke while we were there.  Coulda shaved off 20 pounds of shoes alone, even the one pair of heels I wore came off in no time and i was choppin it barefoot LOL.  No need for that $50 pedicure either hahahaha

I even think I brought a hair iron! HAHAHAHAHA  Yeah right

I'm learning....slowly....if you'll buy that

----------


## TizzyATX

> Tizz-a-licious you kill me with your writing. I love every second of it, I keep thinking that this trip went on for weeks. We didn't do enough of the local scene and Mrs. DD and I plan on trying it out on the next trip. I gotta hit you up for notes/cheat sheet one of these days.


Tanfastic I think you would love yourself for doing that.  It was the biggest difference between my first and second trip.   You and Mrs DD hit me up anytime, and you would also do well to pick Boogers brain...hahah...say that outloud LOL




> The suspense is killing me LOL, I'm probably one of the only people who don't know what happens next   Keep it comin' Tizzy!


2nutz, dont feel bad I dont even really know what happens next  :Stick Out Tongue:   Playin...i'll be updating again later today, gotta look through pics and notes and op's reports.... piece it together lol.

----------


## Mike_D

Awesome! It looks like this is where our trip reports cross paths - so I better get off my a$$ and write about my recollection of the night at C&D's. It was great hanging out with Booper and Jizzy and we had more laughs that night than any other that trip.

I think there might have been multiple trips to the Stupid Section, but after the first one it gets a little hazy.  :Cool:

----------


## CherryNorth49

Tizzy, I don't know how it is possible, but reading this made we want to be there even more than I already was!  I'm just sorry you won't be there.  This is going to be the longest week ever.

LMAO at the packing pictures.  I am caught up in that mess right now.  Which shoes to I bring?  These ones go with this dress, but not with that dress, do I bring more?  Am I really going to walk along the road in these? Can I really leave them behind?  Last night I had almost convinced myself to pack my flat iron.  This morning I seem to have regained my senses.  

I now have Tizzy words of wisdom to guide me - The more I bring, the more choices I will have to make.  Negril should be a decision free zone.   :Smile:   I may post that on the wall by my bag.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bjritz

Hey, Tiz, nice hat....don't think I've seen that on you in a picture yet. And yes we all wait with baited breath for you to jump on the TR bus and be loud some more. So, damn fun!

----------


## kaycee

Tizzy you are not alone! I pack at least 5 to 6 pairs of sandals and buy even more while there! Us girls have to accessorize! LOL!

----------


## Clarity

Love it! So glad you're updating again! I'm looking forward to the next installment!

P.S. Love that shot of you and Sandy  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Guys I'm so sorry...

I said I would have another segment ready today but it's just not happening.  Once I realized what day this was....the Magic Bus Trip....I spend the rest of the day pulling together pics etc....it's a big day.  Work has told me I can leave now so I'm gonna do that. lol

Y'all have a HAPPY TURKEY DAY!! Gobble gobble. Nom nom nom

----------


## Muzikdoc

The best thing about reading this is that I got to hang with you all now and then...so when I read it I can almost hear your voice and your laughter. I was lucky that you were the last pretty face I saw before leaving Jamaica...At the airport...you were still wound up and had not one, but two Red Stripes in hand!...Party till the end girl!! LOL!   You really light up the world Tiz...we need a few more like you..Well maybe not..lol. You are an original! Hope to see you REAL SOON!

----------


## TizzyATX

Muzikdoc, don't know if you're reading the board still, but I just now saw this.  Funny how we've seen eachother again since, but that post ^^^^ just put me all in my emotions LOL. Thank you Dear,  I think the world of you.  When I'm done with this I'm gonna do a Report for April 2013!!!  GO BIG BABAY!  Missin you!!  We need to catch up on things....

Alright alright alright, hope all the boardies are doing good and counting down til there next trip! I am back on this horse for real. Determined to finish this damn TR so I can start on a new one. Just gonna blow through the rest, mainly with picturesbeen quite some timeyall probly over it anyway. Thats OK

Day 4  Magic Bus 




Going on a super fun day trip with a bunch of folks today.  Chickens scheduled to arrive in his Magic Bus at 8:30 A.M.  Holy ****. I thought I was on vacation.  Just kidding.  Im excited about this and getting up early in Jamaica is no problem.  (For me anyways)  I actually remember waking up real refreshed that morning, and Im not even making it up for the sake of the story.  I even remember going to the bar and ordering a breakfast taco.  I guess those arent commonplace in Jamaica, because Carol looked confused.  I explained it was just a tortilla with eggs bacon cheese salsa ectOHHHHHH well why didnt you just say so? Haha  :Smile: 

One by one, our crew makes it up to the front gate at Catcha and load up on the bus.  Some are still waking up and others are all kinds of ready to start the day.  I hastily claimed me a spot in the back of the bus , which we had willfully deemed the stupid section. To clarify, the stupid section is not a section of the bus for unintelligent passengers  Just means that its sub-friendly... and so am I.

 

After picking up all the folks that were staying on the West End, we made a couple stops on the beach.  Bras is on board now and feeling a little rough from the night before. He stuck it out, like a trooper. Haha   





Damn its been so long now, I just dont remember much anymore in the way of details....but Man there were some good ones...

I do know that it was a comical effort we made to get out of Negril.  Just didnt seem like we ever would.  After depleting one stores stock of Red Stripe, I believe we moved onto another.  Coolers were iced down, smoke breaks, and some of us made use of  a restroom.  I call it a restroom but it was really a mosquito farm.   F*** I hate mosquitos. Someone mixed up a batch of  rum punch//////and we were off.  Crazy times on that bus I tell ya











I really like the way Guiri is gazing pon di punch in this picture LOL

----------


## Seveen

yay baybee!

----------


## TizzyATX

First stop: YS FALLS





We wait in line to pay, and stand ready on the platform where the tractors pick you up.





Im stoked. Been there done that and cant wait to do it again.  The Falls are picture perfect.  The waters cold.  .  . I highly recommend this for an excursion outside of Negril.  You can have a cold Red Stripe if you so wish or browse the gift shop.  There is a natural pool for your lounging pleasure, if thats more your style.  Personally I will pass on all the above and spend my time on the rope swing near the top of the falls!!!  You have to do it at least once. If you dont, I will give you serious Sh*t about it 4ever!!lol  The grounds at YS are well maintained.while remaining true to the natural beauty and landscape.  I still love it here.  Feel like a little kid again and for me, thats the WHOLE point! 

Ok Nuff said. Here are some pics.

Unreal




Lessons from the great NiNJa



The spot where the rope swing is. Unfortunately I couldn't find many action shots...





Here you can get your picture taken in front of the falls <Sigh>





Gotta actually force yourself to get back on the tractor and leave this little piece of heaven.  It is so serene and refreshing.  Someday I will dedicate an entire day to YS Falls.

----------


## TizzyATX

AHA! Found one.....jonny going off the rope swing and the scrape to go with it





So beautiful...



My FRIEND SteveO! MWAH!

----------


## tfw73

DANGIT!  I'll never get to make it in April.  Y'all need to change this to the summer lol!  This is my style!

----------


## Beebeluv

NO FREIKEN' WAY  *Yeay* its the tizzy finally lol well considering I've seen you in someones this year trip i'm assuming that's what your finishing this... finally...for.


P.S. I like how your more open about Jon. You were more secretive before.

----------


## kaycee

Been waiting awhile for this report!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Makes me smile to see this.  Especially love the pic of Jon and you.  It was great to finally meet you in April.

----------


## TizzyATX

HEY LADIES!!!!!!  :Smile:  

More soon come!! And yes indeed Beebe, there will be a new report following this one.  I miss Jamaica SO much

Mo, it was such a pleasure, and I truly hope we will meet again....that week was a whirlwind  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

I agree...been waiting for this to continue.  Thanks for coming back Mz. Tizzy.  Your pictures are great and the narrative is so fun and lively.  You say you have another one waiting to be posted??

----------


## bjritz

Hey Tizzy, thanks for making my day! Love to ride this until the end. Looking at these pics after having hung around all of you on this board (unfortunately not in person) makes this all the more fun.
Come on, keep it coming, my favorite Red Stripe beach waitress!

----------


## TizzyATX

Y'all are the BEST for jumpin back onboard this TR with me, made some great memories on that trip that will last 4ever!!! BUt this does help refresh a little  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Vi* - YEP! Only gets better from here!!  Please stay tuned

*JBritz* - HEEEHE! Great to hear from you!! Wish I could make a living like that lol

OK, I'm gonna try to crank out some more before quittin time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzikdoc

Yay! Tiz..better late than never!...lol..Can't wait for the next report..Don't forget the sheeps ass! Love you kiddo--see you in Vegas next month???????

----------


## *vi*

I'm more than ready so bring it!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Day 4 Continued

Back on the road we make a stop at Howie’s Cookshop for lunch.  By now I'm getting LIT up, and it’s only been a year  since this trip, so don’t expect an accurate detailed account  of…..well anything really.  Howie’s is a very cool stop in case you ever get the opportunity.  It's hard for me to describe it so I will let the pictures speak.  Oh and did I mention the food is excellent? Well it is.  I ordered the Oxtail. Really good. Here are some pics to help fill in the blanks….

Not sure where this first pic came from or who took it but it's cool




Me Chicken and Boogers wife Sandie (my bff 4 ever) Isnt she beautiful?? She's just as sweet






At one point Jon decided to be a helper. hahaha Now I know that I stole these from Daisy and markus but they won't mind at all....and I may borrow (like that better) some more before this is over lol

----------


## TizzyATX

((((DUDE))))  How could I forget?!?! Can't wait to report on THIS April, yowza!

Ahhhh you know I would love to commit to Vegas but right now it's a no...of course that could all change at the last minute u never never know  :Wink:   BIG Luv to you my friend!!!

----------


## billndonna

Great job Tizzy,please keep it coming!!

----------


## Tanfastic

Tizzy, I love that you started up again. YS Falls is one of my favorite places and the rope swing is great. I was able to do a back flip off it and got yelled at by one of the guides, They missed the flip but got me coming out of it

----------


## booger

> Tizzy, I love that you started up again. YS Falls is one of my favorite places and the rope swing is great. I was able to do a back flip off it and got yelled at by one of the guides, They missed the flip but got me coming out of it



Big cajones my friend. No wonder you were able to land such a pretty lady. 

Tiz bit,
 This was a special day that frankly we should not have tried to recreate. The pictures take me back like it was yesterday. One of the best days of my life with so much color thrown in here and there.  Speed it up girl.........

----------


## suzengrace

thanks for continuing your story..Love following along...oh yeah, and Austin girls rock.....lol

----------


## limeex2

Trip reports like this are one of the reasons I have not been here for a while. They are so fun and special to hear of others JA. experiance. It makes me so homesick to see all the familiar places and fun times had by all. To much work time and not enough play time. Like most of my trips to JA. and other spots my friends have started to give them a name. Y.A.A.R.E.  Yet another.....Alcohol related experience. Thanks for the pictures, its really cool to put a face to all the postings. I will see if I can get over my computer related stupidity and post my picture.
  Its fun going single. I never found a special person, but it was just fun not having to keep track of a partner and partying on the fly. And as far as packing, by myself, I got it all into my carry on. Talk about getting through customs fast! Pack a cheap collapsible bag for bringing back suviniers and wrap fragile items in towels and clothing. Keep the posts coming, I am re-addicted.

----------


## limeex2

Ok. I failed. My picture is posted in my profile but How do I get it to get it to pop up when I post something? Thanks.

----------


## Jaherring

Lovin' the trip report and pictures!!!

----------


## murph

Thnaks for putting the time in Tizz! 

Gots to check out Howies next reach looks Soooo goood... drooool...

----------


## TizzyATX

*BillnDonna* - Not ever sure if I'm talking to Bill or Donna, lol!  No worries though, So happy you popped in, always nice  :Smile: 

*Tanfastic* -  Yay nice to see you!! I love that pic, thanks for posting!!  Back flip off the rope swing, you aint no punk! lol  Awesome shot.  When will ya'll be back in Negril?  Would be stoked to see another TR from you

*BOOGER*, my dude...NO SH*T! What an epic fail lol  :Stick Out Tongue:   You know What I would give to relive that day? I will try and do better Bub  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   You can chime in 2 and help me remember things ya know cause I suck

*SuzenGrace* - HAHA that's what's up!! Take it you've spent some time in ATX??  Thanks for riding along with me while I sift through the fuzzy memories

*LImeEx* - I know exactly what you mean.....Im definitely guilty of avoiding the board when i get Negril sick.  Seems silly sometimes, what is it with that place and the bond we feel to it?  i dunno.  I sent you a PM explaining how to change your avatar pic.  Lemme  know if you have any ?'s

*Jaherring* - Thnx so much,  as much as I enjoy doing these Trip Reports, it is time consuming, and this one conjurs up a lot of emotions for me.  Sometimes hard.  It sure does make it worthwhile to know that others are enjoying the read.

Hey *Murph*!!! DO IT!  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Day 4 Cont. - Pelican Bar



Back on the bus, which is a party in full swing…..and a sing-a-long.  But fair warning: We have a chronic habit of making up our own lyrics to songs. I swear to you I’ve never laughed harder than I did that day with these crazy folks on this crazy bus….I love to sing…even though I’ve completely lost my voice and it’s only the third day of my trip. Nonetheless….

“I wanna thumb ya…..and treat you right”  

Y’all feel free to sing along now…bet you can figure out how the rest goes…

 “every day and ev-r-y night” 

Ahahahahaha , sorry we are SO juvenile but that sh*t was funny. 

We continue with ridiculous antics as we ramble on down to the South Coast where we will take a boat out to the Pelican Bar  (A first for yours truly!)

Listen, if you’ve never made time to do this, or you’re planning your first trip to Jamaica, please consider this to be a high priority item.  It’s maybe the single coolest thing I’ve ever seen with my own eyes.   For those who don’t know…..the Pelican Bar is located a good  mile out in the water, built on a sandbar, on wood stilts. Out of this world COOL.  Great place to soak up some sun, have a cold drink, play some bones, and just vacate from the real world completely. Here is a link if you would like to check out the history of Floyd’s Pelican Bar:

http://www.jamaicatravelandculture.c...elican-bar.htm

OK. This a real special place.  And at the time I was there with a special person….my memories of the pelican bar are no different.  I know my friends had a good time, but I promise you ours was better  :Wink:    Anyways, while we were having a “better time” than everyone else in the water under the bar, some were having fun _inside_ the bar hanging flags, tartans, ect and carving their names in the wood.  Daisy had a nasty confrontation with a sea urchin…. Sandie whips out a switchblade and proceeds to surgically remove the spines from Daisy’s foot.  Shauny provided over proof rum shots to ease her nerves as well as the pain.  It was a real team effort and I’m so proud of my girls. Sandie was amazing and Daisy handled it like a champ. (At least that’s what I’ve heard)

 Now if you’re paying any attention….the moral of the story is this:  Wear water shoes if you’re gonna get in the water around pelican bar.  If you don’t…make sure you’ve got your “shuffle” down ….I found a single spine in my toe when I got back home, and I’m assuming it happened at Pelican.  Apparently I wasn’t doing the right kind of “shuffle” .  

And of course some pix 









I miss yall everyday




My girls....my sisters <3

----------


## TizzyATX



----------


## TizzyATX

spottycatz!!!! <3 <3 <3

----------


## Clarity

Woo hoo! You're finishing the trip report!! Love it! 
Man, Those were good times!!
Miss you so much Tizzy-girl  :Smile:

----------


## jenb

WOW! You and Leslie Chow sure know how to captivate us, so glad you started this up again.

----------


## tfw73

I love Pelican Bar.

----------


## DConkle

Tiz,I don't know you but I am so enjoying your report! My husband and I were at Sea Splash in 2012 the same time you were! We loved seeing what a great time you were all having! A few of the pics you posted had my husband and I in them! Haha fun!

----------


## Tanfastic

Booger I married a killer hot babe for sure! Tizzy Mrs. DD and I are going back Oct 2014 for18 days this reach. We can hardly wait, doing 4 days in Ochos Rios, 4 days at Catcha (staying in Sagi) and 10 days at Couples Swept Away. It looks like the other two couples we went with last year are going back with us for the 10 days at Swept Away.

We had a blast at Pelican Bar as well, one of the coolest places on earth. The chill vibe is just what I love. If anyone reading this has not gone, GO! This picture shows we carved in the wood. We're from AZ there were 6 of us and we visited in 2012, agreat memory maker!




Keep going with your trip report, loving it!

----------


## booger

Come on Tiz, get this thing going.

 You had 100's of pics to choose and pulled out some killer ones. This day has been well documented and we tried so hard to repeat it with much less success. A great lesson in creating instead of recreating.......

----------


## booger

Tanfastic,
 looking forward to having more time with your crew. You guys REALLY know how to do it.....

----------


## TizzyATX

Daisy!!!!!! Hi Bbycakes, I miss you so much!  So many of my favorite memories include you 2, and I'm most enjoying talking about this trip again  :Smile: 

Hi JenB, Thnx for coming back around and for the feedback!  It's nice to know others are enjoying it

TFW - Me 2 Gf  :Wink: 

7migal -  Say Whaaaaaa?!?  Where? I'm gonna go back and look hehe.  Did we talk? lol  I love that....

Tanfastic - No lie Mrs.DD is bad to the bone!  Lookin forward to hearing about y'alls trip...I know that'll be FUN lol.  Just wishing that I had some dates that would coincide!

Booger. Amen 2 that brother

----------


## TizzyATX

[SIZE=4]The boat ride back was saturated with comedy, T&A, and the most brilliant colors provided by the light show that we call Sunset in Jamaica. (This being one I will never forget)













It was time to head back to Negril.   Won’t  report much about the ride back because, well, I was busy.  I can assure you that our crew was a little less lively going this direction. cant imagine why!!   I think several of the crew had hit a wall and slept most of the way back to Negril…Waking only for a short stop in middle quarters? This coulda been earlier on in the day, I just have no idea.  Here you can get bammy, festival, crawfish, escovitch, soup ect….All very good and fairly priced….and a cool experience at that.  Make the stop.  You’ll have no regrets.

Back in town, I have no idea what comes next (Think Clarity needed to stop and change disguises) but Im sure that later on in the night we ended up at Seasplash...



We were ready to really throw down that night and all was good and well for awhile. This was when Jim (Boombastik) was the “owner”, and I only put quotes because I don’t know exactly what to call him, but we all know that was a mess.  Many differing opinions and who am I to decide right or wrong, especially considering the limited time I was around the place.  However it did leave an impression, and I’d say he was the main reason we moved our party elsewhere. That’s all I’m going to say about that.

Where did we go after Seasplash Booger?  Like you remember.  Daisy?? Anyone?

Fast forward. 

Back at Catcha that night I found myself alone on the cliffs with Jon.  I guess for some reason we decided this night, after a Long alcohol fueled day, was the right time to talk about....things.  We argued, we made up, we both realized that this was not just vacation fling...

This was definately not over


….and these are the days of our lives

LOL
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nutz4travel

Awwww, young love.  Carry on...  :Cool:

----------


## tfw73

Loving the report!  I love love stories  :Smile:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Chills!

----------


## Beebeluv

> .and these are the days of our lives
> 
> LOL


lmao ur the greatest...

----------


## TizzyATX

> Awwww, young love.  Carry on...





> Loving the report!  I love love stories





> Chills!


Had to put my big girl britches on for this lol 




> lmao ur the greatest...


I think your pretty great yourself  :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

DAY 5

Woke up this morning to the sound of rough water on the cliffs.  Took my thoughts back to the night before. WOW.  As I laid still, taking in the sounds  and relishing the breezes coming in off the water, I thought about the violent seaspray splashing us the night before as we made up on the cliffs edge.  It was as intense as the pain I had felt when I heard him say.

Nevermind that.  Im not going to think about that now.

There he was right next to me on the porch bed. Phew. He pulled me close and put an arm around my neck so that I was in a headlock (of which I had no intentions of trying to escape lol).  I couldve stayed there forever.  Not breathing.  Who needs air anyways? 

Then, I remember very vividly, the moment when reality hit me like a ton of bricks.  This would be our last day together. F that.

I prod him to wake up.  I tell him its my last daythat there got his attention.  He said NO. I said YES. He said stay.

Jon got up to get us some Coffee from Ivans.  I took the opportunity to start making phone calls.  Gma says go ahead.  The airlines say they can book me on a flight leaving the 28th.  Perfect.  Jon walks back up the steps to the porch and overhears me confirming my new flight.  Theres that smile <SIGH> Three more days of that smile

#%!$&!!!  I forgot to run that by work. Call the office and she says I didnt figure you would be coming home tomorrow.  Dont worry about it, just have fun. well see you next week  Thats good cause I already changed my flight 

<AIRHORN>

WOOOOHOOO  We bought ourselves some time, but Jon did have to check out of Catcha today (one day before me), and move down to the beach along with Booger and Sandie.  I opted to chill out around Catcha for awhile..in need of some recoop time. Had a nice lunch at Ivans.  Love those Jerk skewers. 

MINJA @ Ivans


Carol  :Smile: 


Ty is dearly missed at Catcha (but a big congrats on his marriage and move to WI)...
and of course the lovely Karen and Vevi


At some point, Shauny and Raul tried to talk me into hopping on the Pub Crawl.  I just wasnt quite ready for that.  I told them I would catch up with them a little later.  I knew Sweetness would be around, and I was totally up for some alone time as well.  It was quiet around the property and the water was still rough so I dont think I did any diving. Stilla very nice relaxing afternoon.  
















While I was in dire need of some calm, chill, "me time"....I had my fill of relaxing, and now I'm back on my A-game.  Time to move around.  I get on the phone and try to call Shauny.  Gonna see if maybe I can find the One Love Bus.  No answer.  No surprise there, she _is_ on a pub crawl afterall. So I call Garth and ask if he would mind running me around for a little bit.  

NO PROBLEM. 

Well there _is_ a slight problem.  I  have no idea where we're going. LOL  I tell him that we're looking for the Big colorful One Love Pub Crawl bus.  He looks confused like he has no idea what I'm saying to him.  I said no worries lets just drive and keep an eye out for a big bus painted rasta colors. Cn't be missed. Well it can if it's at Westender and you're going towards the beach road  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gave up.  Stopped by a barrel for some jerk.  Grabbed 2 box's and asked him to drop me off at Country Country. No problem.

----------


## Seveen

okay you made me cry :-)

----------


## Lady Jane

> I agree...been waiting for this to continue.  Thanks for coming back Mz. Tizzy.  Your pictures are great and the narrative is so fun and lively.  You say you have another one waiting to be posted??


So happy you are continuing this report. Yippppeeee

----------


## TizzyATX

Hiya gorgeous! NO crying haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## TizzyATX

Thnx me 2 LadyJane!!  It's taking me back ahhh.

----------


## murph

Im crying too... cant believe you missed the bus!   :Frown: ***

----------


## bjritz

Hey Tizz, two things: 1) love the new avi! You're so cute. 2) You do have a great perspective we've not had yet, your view of the April '12 trip! Thanks for brining us up to date (so to speak). Didn't see any photos of what the Pelican Bar looked like from underneath?

----------


## Prism

Tizzy, Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us. It is a beautiful story and I am so glad you stayed the extra days and we get to read more of your adventure.

----------


## Lady Jane

> Didn't see any photos of what the Pelican Bar looked like from underneath?


Ahahaaaaa. I wondered the same thing.  :Cool:

----------


## TizzyATX

> Im crying too... cant believe you missed the bus!  ***


LOL It's all good Murph, I promise I didn't miss out _too_ bad




> Hey Tizz, two things: 1) love the new avi! You're so cute. 2) You do have a great perspective we've not had yet, your view of the April '12 trip! Thanks for brining us up to date (so to speak). Didn't see any photos of what the Pelican Bar looked like from underneath?


Thank you!!  :Embarrassment:   No camera's under the bar please lol




> Tizzy, Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us. It is a beautiful story and I am so glad you stayed the extra days and we get to read more of your adventure.


PRism, bless you, and thanks for taking the time to check it out.  It was def something special!!




> Ahahaaaaa. I wondered the same thing.


Y'all just gonna have to find out for yourselves  :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

DAY 5 Continued

When we arrived at Country Country I had the guard call Jonny’s room.  He thought I was calling him from Catcha… “You want a cab to come get you?  Oh you’re here?!  Be right there”. He walked me past all the little colorful cottages until we got to his.
 It was….real nice. Lol  Truly.

Eventually we found our way to the BEACH! YESSSS I love the beach and I’m so ready to spend some time down there.  Good thinking extending this trip.  Pat myself on the back for that one….

Booger is at the bar I’m sure. Probably getting everyone a cold stripe, cause that’s the kind of friend he is.  See Booger’s happy as long as everyone is having a great time… and it’s hard not to have a great time when your hanging out with Booger….so generally speaking…Dude’s happy.  :Cool: Sandie is a beach angel, with an angel's heart, who loves all of God’s creatures and I’m lucky cause she loves me like a sister, and vice versa….AND she’s waiting for me so we can walk to a caft stand to go shopping.  We are female.  We have to go in pairs. To shop.  
Later boys

Just so happens the craft stand is RIGHT next to Seasplash (currently we are avoiding SS, in case you’re not following)  So we creep over their 007 style. Ninja stealth.  It was SO worth it.  I don’t’ remember the guys name but he was back there stringing together some of the prettiest jewelry I’ve seen on the beach....and...HE actually makes it all.  I seen’t him myself.  Get yourself a cold drink too.  

By the time we made it back to our beachfront at CC….the sun was ready to set and we had prime Sunset watching real estate right between our toes.  Negril doesn’t tend to disappoint in this department does it?











We all agreed on dinner at Canoe.  Well who wouldn’t?!  We tried to intimidate Jon with horror stories about  killer poisonous lionfish….so of course that’s what he ordered and I got the same.  This was on my master “To Do” list.  When it arrived on our table it looked delicious not scary.  One bite and OOOOOOOMG. Maybe it’s exaggerated in my mind, but it really seemed like thebest plate of fish I had ever had. Anywhere.  And that’s making a BIG statement.  He agreed  it was wonderful.  We had a great time that evening  it was real low key.  Sorry I don’t’ have more pictures of this day to share with ya’ll.  

Boog was getting us a cab, while me and Jon had a bit of an awkward time trying to figure out what we were doing from here.  Do we separate for a night?  It’s my last night at Catcha and his first night at the beach.  Why would we wanna do that?? we’re having SO much fun together!!  Catcha is special for us, and one more night, just the two of us would be like heaven.  So it’s decided.  Jon mentions it to his wingman, and got a fist bump as you would expect.  Booper heads down towards the beach and we start walking hand in hand up West End…

I can't tell you how much I enjoy this man's company.  Decide to hit a few of our fav. roadside bars.  We stopped at Spyders and had a beer…..then of course had to drop in on Connie (C&D/Jenny’s).  Little dancin and drinkin before heading home.  

It’s late now and for whatever reason, we thought we were gonna walk from Connie’s to Catcha.  A car pulls up and Jon waves them on.  It creeps along at our pace and a window rolls down. 

 “No thnx we’re walkin” 

“Just get in the car I drive you!!”

We look over and it’s Spyder laughing haha.  We hop in, appreciative of his time and consideration….and soon we are appreciative because we hadn’t realized just how far we were trying to walk at this late hour.  
Good guy.

One more night…at Catcha Falling Star…with the best lover I’ve ever had.

Bittersweet

----------


## CherryNorth49

Thank you for taking a hiatus from your report that was just about the same length as mine from the board  :Cool:   It's like coming back to find a familiar face - I hope that doesn't sound weird since we don't actually know each other!  I am soooo looking forward to hearing how this trip ends - and the next one begins...

Love the pictures of Catcha - I'm soaking in every detail.

----------


## Seveen

I'm sweating lol

----------


## booger

First, girl your words are too nice for me...... So thank you dear

Second, you just shot right past Jon's bday. Remember how we got to canoe? That day was killer in all regards. It was webcast night with the band playing. Jump back, want to hear your version of the night. Jon's cake was classic.......

----------


## booger

Oh, and that's Leo hugging Sandie, and he has the best stand on the beach. Him and Rasta Dave are my must visits as soon as I hit the beach each trip.....

----------


## Eden

Tizzy!! your trip report is so awesome! Love reading about you and J falling in love. Sounds like you both "knew" right from that very first day! Destiny is so sweet, and even sweeter to happen _in_ Negril! :Big Grin:

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Timeless report... Nice! Gooooooo Cowboys,lol!

Happy Travels...
Skb!

----------


## Tanfastic

> Tanfastic - No lie Mrs.DD is bad to the bone!  Lookin forward to hearing about y'alls trip...I know that'll be FUN lol.  Just wishing that I had some dates that would coincide!


Tizzy would love to hang out with you and the crew sometime in Negril, I might have to stop at the Betty Ford Center on my way home, but it would be fun.

----------


## bjritz

This just sums up what going to Negril is about. Just wonderful, thanks for continuing this lovely report.




> Tizzy would love to hang out with you and the crew sometime in Negril, I might have to stop at the Betty Ford Center on my way home, but it would be fun.


That's sooo funny!

----------


## *vi*

EXTENDED STAY!!! I LOVE when that happens.  Your report has such a "feel good" vibe I get sad thinking it's going to end...but get perked up again when I think of the one waiting to be posted.  Thanks for continuing the happy, Tizzy.  Oh and thank you Booger for giving her reminders and more to write about.  

p.s. Pictures are fantastic!

----------


## TizzyATX

> Thank you for taking a hiatus from your report that was just about the same length as mine from the board   It's like coming back to find a familiar face - I hope that doesn't sound weird since we don't actually know each other!  I am soooo looking forward to hearing how this trip ends - and the next one begins...
> 
> Love the pictures of Catcha - I'm soaking in every detail.


Not weird at all Cherry, I know just what you mean.  Was very glad to see that you're still on the board... like a true addict lol  :Wink: 




> I'm sweating lol


LOL  :Wink: 




> First, girl your words are too nice for me...... So thank you dear
> 
> Second, you just shot right past Jon's bday. Remember how we got to canoe? That day was killer in all regards. It was webcast night with the band playing. Jump back, want to hear your version of the night. Jon's cake was classic.......


Actually I could never really describe how good of a friend you been.  Y'all mean the world to me.  Both you and Sandie (and little boog of course <3)

....and slow down dude that's yet to happen. Day 6 buddy lol




> Oh, and that's Leo hugging Sandie, and he has the best stand on the beach. Him and Rasta Dave are my must visits as soon as I hit the beach each trip.....


LEO that's it! 




> Tizzy!! your trip report is so awesome! Love reading about you and J falling in love. Sounds like you both "knew" right from that very first day! Destiny is so sweet, and even sweeter to happen _in_ Negril!


Thanks Eden!  It was something else, that's for sure  :Embarrassment: 




> Timeless report... Nice! Gooooooo Cowboys,lol!
> 
> Happy Travels...
> Skb!


HOOK 'EM HORNS!!  Thnx Kev!




> Tizzy would love to hang out with you and the crew sometime in Negril, I might have to stop at the Betty Ford Center on my way home, but it would be fun.


I don't know a Betty Ford....but NO PROBLEM....we'll make it a stop on the pub crawl. Lolololol 

 :Wink: 




> This just sums up what going to Negril is about. Just wonderful, thanks for continuing this lovely report.


Yessir!! Back to the basics




> EXTENDED STAY!!! I LOVE when that happens.  Your report has such a "feel good" vibe I get sad thinking it's going to end...but get perked up again when I think of the one waiting to be posted.  Thanks for continuing the happy, Tizzy.  Oh and thank you Booger for giving her reminders and more to write about.  
> 
> p.s. Pictures are fantastic!


Stay tuned , I'm gonna be busy with trip reporting forEVER lol (let's hope anyways).  Thanks for popping in Vi, I appreciate it!

----------


## jimnkim

Just got caught up reading your trip reports, *Great stuff*. Really makes me want to be there.

----------


## tfw73

Just going to say...July.  That is all  :Wink:

----------


## booger

Jon's Bday was the day after we checked into CC. Just checked my reservation confirmation.....

However, we both know Marley remembers EVERYTHING, so she might need to verify. Lol

----------


## Maryann

LOVE your TR and all the photos!  This is the kind of romance I like to read about.  You and Jon make a beautiful couple.  Hope you're still together.

----------


## Lady Jane

Well then, I had to start from the beginning, I needed a refresh. Love, love, love this report Tiz. It's great. And I really loved the video. What a group of fun people.

----------


## *vi*

yoo hoo Mz Tizzy...waiting for more.

----------


## TizzyATX

> Just got caught up reading your trip reports, *Great stuff*. Really makes me want to be there.


Thanks SO much Jimnkim, it's making me really Negril-sick too  :Smile: 




> Just going to say...July.  That is all


July is nice and HOT and low rates.....hmmmm.....  :Wink: 




> Jon's Bday was the day after we checked into CC. Just checked my reservation confirmation.....
> 
> However, we both know Marley remembers EVERYTHING, so she might need to verify. Lol


That's exactly right Boog. So I guess we're right on track huh? lol  




> LOVE your TR and all the photos!  This is the kind of romance I like to read about.  You and Jon make a beautiful couple.  Hope you're still together.


Thanks Maryann, We've made some really great memories together since this trip.  I'll always cherish those <3




> Well then, I had to start from the beginning, I needed a refresh. Love, love, love this report Tiz. It's great. And I really loved the video. What a group of fun people.


Lady Jane, no joke...TOO much fun!! I wish I had the cajones to put it all out there but my picture is attached to my reports....anyways I think yall get the idea.  So glad that you're enjoying it  :Smile: 




> yoo hoo Mz Tizzy...waiting for more.


OK Vi, I am currently working on Day 6.  This was a really fun day and there's TONS of pics that I have to sort through.  I Just now got in front of a computer, was up all nite with sick kiddo.  UGH.  Feeling a bit braindead.  Let's see if I can get something up before quittin time.

----------


## Ladynegril

Hey Tizzy-finally got all caught up on your trip report.I knew there was a reason for skipping work today-bravo gurlfriend.I'm ready when you are  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rasta Stan

Been lurking in on the report Tizzy, Great Job girl.

----------


## TizzyATX

Ladynegril thank you!!!!!!  More soon come (like today!)  :Smile: 

Rasta STAN@!!!!!  Hello to you and Betty, please give her a big hug for me.  Thanks for popping in to say hello, you have a big singing part in this one, coming up real soon.  Hope you'll come back around for the new TR when I get it going....  SURPRISE, you'll be in that one too  :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

Day 6 – Jon’s Birthday

What do you do when you wake up in the morning (in a little cottage in Negril, mind you)… 
and you realize it’s your man’s birthday?? 

That’s exactly right. 

 :Embarrassment: 

Then you do it again.  

Then you jump in the outdoor shower, rinse and repeat. 

Then you take a real shower.  

Then you have to feed him something of course….

LOL

So here we are soaking up the last morning we will spend at Catcha.  
The porch…the bedroom…the second bedroom…. the outdoor shower.  
Pon di replay!  

I’m going to miss the Moon.  I can close my eyes and imagine dancing around while my favorite reggae and dancehall tunes drift through the cottage.  The smell…the feel of the rustic wood floorboards  under my bare feet.  Constant rhythm of the water against the rugged cliffs…the playful back and forth Patois coming from the kitchen (always having fun), and warm rays of sunlight filtering through the wood slat windows.  Do I really have to leave??  

If you asked Jon he would laugh and tell you that I was a hot mess trying to pack up.  Pouting….whining….  Being a real drama queen…..  What can I say? It broke my heart to leave. 

We aren’t exactly done at Catcha, but I have to brag on them for awhile, because damnit they deserve it.  And just know that nothing I say could possibly convey to you how much I love it here.  Doesn’t feel like a stay at a resort/hotel/condo/whathaveyou…

The fine folks that work at Catcha Falling Star are as much a part of the experience, in my opinion, as the food, scenery, accommodations and ambiance.  I guess they ARE the difference. They make you feel like you just came home.  I don’t know how else to explain it.  Needless to say the property itself is incredibly beautiful.  Tropical heaven. I know everyone has a different style and taste, but this is mine.  The gardens and landscaping don’t feel fake and overly manicured;  Jackie does an amazing job and keeps it very natural.  I love that.  He’s not hard on the eyes either ladies.  Kitchen staff is top notch and lots of fun.  Food is excellent.  Same with the bartenders and wait staff.  Like I said, we aren’t done with them just yet so stay tuned for more fun….

Right now it’s check out time. Booooooo!!! 















Jon had already arranged for John Wayne to carry us from Catcha down to Country Country.  Everytime they see eachother they act out an old western dual. LOL  



Once I was squared away in the front office, I found my luggage at the front gate.  I hugged Mr. Lewis goodbye, and told him I would miss seeing him everyday.  I meant it.

----------


## Beebeluv

ahhh I dream of the day im in a tizzy report...lmao .....no really i do

----------


## jenb

> ahhh I dream of the day im in a tizzy report...lmao .....no really i do


me too!

----------


## kaycee

Beautiful pics of Catcha and I must say that luggage is very eye catching!

----------


## Muzikdoc

I love Tizzy!....There I said it!...Great Report Tiz...Really brings back great memories..I can almost hear the laughter and all the silly jokes!

----------


## TizzyATX

> ahhh I dream of the day im in a tizzy report...lmao .....no really i do





> me too!


ME 3!!!!




> Beautiful pics of Catcha and I musy say that luggage is very eye catching!


LOL  Hey Kaycee...believe me I caught some sh** about it from one person in particular.  It's Kathy Van Z, and it's loud...but I'm a loud girl.  :Smile: 




> I love Tizzy!....There I said it!...Great Report Tiz...Really brings back great memories..I can almost hear the laughter and all the silly jokes!


Love ya Muzikdoc!!!  Thanks for being part of these memories, and for the new ones we made.  Come back around for the new TR, Champ  :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

DAY 6  Pon di Beach




Once we arrived at Country Country and saw John Wayne off, we started down the path to Jonnys room.  Didnt make it far before someone came out from the office wondering who the hell I am and where did I come from with all this luggage. DOH!  Check-in with them and were off.  Look at the sexy bag boy. Mmmmmm  :Cool: 



This is a cool beach property.  Has the same rustic but nice, tropical feel. The cottages are clean and so comfortable.  Nice comfy BIG bed..with a huge window right smack dab above our headboard.and it has a view of someones porch.  Thatll be interesting

Awesome little beach bar and restaurant sit right on the sand.  Real nice stretch of beach.  Never been down this end of  7 mile so Im diggin it.  Close to Margaritaville, Crystal Waters, Treehouse, Seasplash ect



We post up on the beach with Booger and his better half.  Round of cold stripes and we are all happy campers.  Sand feels good on my feet they get so sore and blistered on the West End.  Note to self:  Need more beach time in the future. 



 I usually consider myself a cliff gal, but more and more, Im itching to be on the beach.  I dig the little beach bars and vendors and people that I get to talk to.  Might bother some people getting approached by higglers etc..personally never seen it as a problem, just opportunities to interact with people.  Some funny, some interesting, some helpful, some not so much haha.  I like to buy a patties, fruit, and C.D.s on the beachand of course CIIIIIIIIGAREEEEETTES on occasion. 

 


I think the best thing (for me) would be a perfect split.  First half Beach, second half cliffs.  One day I will be able to plan my perfect Negril experience.  Until then, I will FULLjoy my time here however it happenstaking notes along the waystill a newby to this town but Im learning.

So we are seriously chillin.   The sun peaks out from the cloud cover occasionally but for the most part this was an overcast day.

----------


## Negril1990

loving your report Tizzy, please keep going! and oh  the patty man makes my mouth water, come on Feb!

----------


## Negril1990

the patties make mi mouth water not Norman lol.....

----------


## Beebeluv

> the patties make mi mouth water not Norman lol.....


lmao... mmm patties

----------


## Lady Jane

Ummmmm patties from Norman. And cold juice bags too

----------


## Lady Jane

We stayed at CC in 2002. Not as many cottages then and the restaurant had been blown away in a previous Hurricane but we liked it there. There was a small bar w food between CC and Crystal Waters so we ate there a lot

----------


## Beebeluv

> ME 3!!!!


Are you planning another april trip? I think its going to work out for me! fingers crossed.

----------


## nedleycan

Ready your entire report this afternoon. You are SUCH a great writer and I can't wait to hear what happens next? Staying at Country Country in November and love hearing the details! Keep going!!!!

----------


## Big_frank

Very enjoyable reporting Tizzy.

----------


## irieworld

ok I am way late to coming back to your way late finish up of the report but the photo of Guirigay on page 24 "gazing" at the rum punch--that is not rum punch! That is a boatload of overproof with a splash of juice. Dang. I know these things--you can tell by how all that firewater rum is just sitting there all dangerous style on top of a speck of juice. Woo Hoo!

----------


## jenb

i fear we will not hear from Tizzy until monday

----------


## booger

> i fear we will not hear from Tizzy until monday


Winner winner chicken dinner

----------


## heater

Loving your report!  Are you and John still together? Such a cute couple.

----------


## Seveen

Tizzy Tizzy Tizzy

----------


## MoFromMonroe

It's Monday.  Where are you??????  Waiting patiently.  NOT!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

> loving your report Tizzy, please keep going! and oh  the patty man makes my mouth water, come on Feb!





> the patties make mi mouth water not Norman lol.....


Heeeeeehe  I cannot find a patti in Austin to save my life!! 




> lmao... mmm patties





> Ummmmm patties from Norman. And cold juice bags too


nom nom nom. SO good. <drool>




> We stayed at CC in 2002. Not as many cottages then and the restaurant had been blown away in a previous Hurricane but we liked it there. There was a small bar w food between CC and Crystal Waters so we ate there a lot


Oh wow I had no idea.  Sounds like there has even been new construction since I was there last year.  Very cool place indeed  :Smile: 




> Are you planning another april trip? I think its going to work out for me! fingers crossed.


MY fingers are CROSSED Beebe!!! Cross yours for me too K?  I just never know 'til I know and the not knowing really sucks! Keep me posted please  :Wink: 




> Ready your entire report this afternoon. You are SUCH a great writer and I can't wait to hear what happens next? Staying at Country Country in November and love hearing the details! Keep going!!!!





> Very enjoyable reporting Tizzy.


Nedley and Big Frank, thank you very much!!  I do not consider myself a "writer" but this is great fun and I'm glad it's fun for y'all too!!




> ok I am way late to coming back to your way late finish up of the report but the photo of Guirigay on page 24 "gazing" at the rum punch--that is not rum punch! That is a boatload of overproof with a splash of juice. Dang. I know these things--you can tell by how all that firewater rum is just sitting there all dangerous style on top of a speck of juice. Woo Hoo!


LOL Irieworld!! You're right...spot on correct!  All dangerous style.... :Stick Out Tongue: 




> i fear we will not hear from Tizzy until monday


I'm back Jenb, hope I didn't lose ya  :Smile:   No home computer...

----------


## TizzyATX

> Winner winner chicken dinner


 :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Loving your report!  Are you and John still together? Such a cute couple.


Thanks Heater!!  We gave it a real good shot.  Called it quits a couple weeks ago. </3




> Tizzy Tizzy Tizzy


Heeeeeeeey girl




> It's Monday.  Where are you??????  Waiting patiently.  NOT!!!!


ALLLL DAY LONG MO!! lol  Been a busy one, but I'm here and working on more TR and more Pics. Soon come


Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Summer is coming to an end but why is it still 100+ degrees?!!?!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Send some of that heat to NY. It's been more like fall here.

----------


## JaJodi

You can get patties in the frozen food section at Central Market north. You bake them, not quite the same, but close.  :Smile:

----------


## jenb

'I'm back Jenb, hope I didn't lose ya  No home computer...'

we're all still here tizzy, waiting for more!

----------


## DConkle

Oh Tizzy,are you coming back......?

----------


## TizzyATX

> Send some of that heat to NY. It's been more like fall here.


I hate to complain about heat cause I really hate bein cold.  Wish I could send some or better yet, bring some  :Wink: 




> You can get patties in the frozen food section at Central Market north. You bake them, not quite the same, but close.


You're kidding me! Thank you sooooo much for letting me in on that!!! I know where I'm goin on my lunch break today lol




> 'I'm back Jenb, hope I didn't lose ya  No home computer...'
> 
> we're all still here tizzy, waiting for more!





> Oh Tizzy,are you coming back......?


I've almost got some more ready ladies, thanks for being patient, my ADD kicked in yesterday lol

----------


## *vi*

ahhh man I saw your name as the last to post and thought I was about to be treated to a Tizzy installment.  Now I gotta do some work instead...but I'll be back!!!!

----------


## Lady Jane

Tizzy, I buy patties in the departure area leaving MBay. They are frozen. Then when I get home I make a JA party and bake he patties and serve w Red Stripe. 

Yes please continue. It's been to long to wait, hard to wait.

----------


## koolbreeze

Sams club has the frozen beef patties too!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Jeez y'all are like my heroes today lol, awesome guys! Thnx.  I'm having me a patty party this wknd LJ  :Wink: 


DAY 6 Continued

The coolest thing about the beach in Negril is the possibilities.  

You can pack a cooler and let sand gravity take hold.  Or forget your cooler along with everything else if you want to, because you can get anything.seriously ANYTHING you might need without leaving your lounger.  It kind of blows my mind the range and variety of things that Im offered on the beach. Yall know what I mean. 
If youre an on-the-go type like myself, you can walk and walk, stopping off at any number of beach bars/restaurants, running into people, meeting people for the first time, shopping the numerous craft stands.  Get your hair braided.  Get a massage.  Hop on a jet ski, a parasail, a horse, or take a glass bottom boat out to snorkel.  I wanna do it alland its just fine if that takes 20 trips, I dont mind.   

Sand gravity took hold this time, but no worries cause fun came to usTwo by two!

----------


## TizzyATX

We decided to make our own ad campaign to pitch to RedstripeI think Markus is a superstar in the making.  

Its a sequenceHOORAY








Really I just needed a lil gig so that I could afford that extention on my trip.  





THANKS and PRAISE 

I love when all you can recall about something is the feeling.  That's how this afternoon is for me.  I don't remember details, just that feeling.  Relaxed, happy, Chillin out with good friends and a beautiful beach.  I love the pictures from our beach day, everyone was so thrilled to be there with no worries.Playing around like little kids.  Fun Fun Fun! 







 At one point, I noticed Jon found a little boy to throw a ball around with.  It was really neat to see that side of him. Over time I would come to find out that he's an amazing father.  Daisy caught a pic...



Next up.the Canoe webcast and Jons birthday celebration

----------


## Seveen

love Clarity's tatt lol

----------


## TizzyATX

haha, she must've covered up the Mom tattoo at some point.....or maybe that was on the other arm  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tfw73

Hate that about you and Jon  :Frown:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Hey Tizz,  looks like you guys know how to have fun!!  Enjoying your report...woo hoo. And we have another report to look forward

----------


## Eden

[QUOTE=TizzyATX;104481] :Stick Out Tongue: 



Thanks Heater!!  We gave it a real good shot.  Called it quits a couple weeks ago. </3



Aww, I'm so sorry Tizz! Was so hoping you and Jon would end up writing a "Wedding in Negril" trip report someday.  I am looking forward to reading the rest of your wonderful report, and I really hope today is a happy day for you.

----------


## Angel

Where are Marley and Clarity hiding out  they haven't posted. Would you take your kids to Jamaica or are they too young now? Nice you've posted the photos here.

----------


## *vi*

The beach pictures are funtastic.  You rock that bathingsuit.  Hope you are having as much enjoyment reliving your experience as we are.  Thank you so much for sharing.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

What????????   No!!!!!!!!!!!   So sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

I know, I hate this. But it's ok...really.  We made it a year 1/2, and had some of the best times.  I'll always be thankful for that, but turns out there are obstacles that are simply bigger than me, bigger than 2000 miles... I hope it was the right choice. Who knows what will happen down the road...

Jon is very special to me. I reckon he always will be...   :Embarrassment: 

Finishing this trip report, I guess, is my way of closing that door.  For now at least

----------


## TizzyATX

> Where are Marley and Clarity hiding out  they haven't posted. Would you take your kids to Jamaica or are they too young now? Nice you've posted the photos here.


While I can't give a definite answer as to why they haven't been posting....I can tell you that they both seem to be doing fine.  Clarity and her hubby have been doing some traveling and might actually have an opportunity to relocate.  Not sure on the details or if that's finalized. but my fingers are sure crossed for them. 

I would and absolutely plan on taking my kids next time.  It would be a HUGE change and totally different kind of trip of course but I know they would love it as much as I do, and I look forward to experiencing Negril from a different angle.  
They are 6 and 8.  I don't think they're too small but I would have more needs as far as amenities go...



 :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

> The beach pictures are funtastic.  You rock that bathingsuit.  Hope you are having as much enjoyment reliving your experience as we are.  Thank you so much for sharing.


 :Embarrassment: 

Just about got some more ready to post...

----------


## TizzyATX

Day 6 - Canoe Webcast

For hours, weve been admiring dark rain clouds rolling in but theyve decided to open up on us now.  All ready to head up the road to Canoe for the Webcast.  Boogers little light bulb had gone off and he scheduled with Vincent to give us a ride from the beach up to Canoe.  Hes still patting himself on the back for that one and its like a tradition now. Good thinkin dude. 

Water taxismuch cooler than redplates. 

We fire one up. Vincent fires up the boat.and were off to a boardie party. 



Since Jon is the birthday boy, the captain lets him take control and drive the boat.  Vincent and Roger are good guys.  You oughtta go out with them if you ever get a chance



CHEEEEESE







Me and Jon took a stab at a Redstripe ad of our own Woooohoo....haven't got a response from them yet. lol

----------


## billndonna

Loving this report,keep them coming Tizzy!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Laissez Les Bon Temps Roulez!!!

Webcast in full swing and everyone’s having a great time! I mean REALLY good.   All smiles and laughs.  The steel drum band has managed to set up on the narrow patio in order to stay dry.  You think a little rain is gonna stop this?

NUH UH!!!  Especially not IndyCindy, who was dancing her heart out in the sand.  I love this woman, how can you not?!?



Had the opportunity to put some new faces/names to familiar boardie names.  I love this! The band is awesome, this is my very first canoe webcast.  Stan took the “stage” which is  always a pleasure as many of you know, but today there was a magical moment when Mr.Spottycatz  joined him in song. That will always stick out in my mind.  



Meanwhile, Booger has arranged with the girl at the bar (I forget her name but she’s adorable), to surprise Jon with some cake and a song. Remember what I told u about our Boog.....always making sure his friends are having fun.

The look on Jon's face was priceless when she came out with the cake and the steel drum band played Happy Bday….then as she got closer and he realized what they had used as a candle he looked extra amused...  Gotta love the innovation.  No candle? NO PROBLEM   :Wink:  







This was a fun afternoon spent connecting with new friends. Sharing laughs. Good times.





Finally got a chance to really check out Rob’s webcast operation….pretty freaking cool ya’ll. If you’ve never made it to one you should put it on your To-do list.  I wish I had a home computer so I could log in and watch from home, and chat.  One day. 
Rob, thank you, your work is appreciated (and envied haha). Always a great time…and I’m always looking forward to the next.



Good view, good food, good drinks, good company.  BLESS UP

----------


## Seveen

hey tiz - i took my son to jamaica the first time when he was less than a year --- he's 17 now ---i found out all he needed in negril was some beach toys and a friend - now he has friends that are shouting to him out the car window at Sangsters (rolleyes lol)

we did Sunset Beach Montego Bay for 4 nights one time --- there's a water park on site and LOADS of kid activities --- there's also an adult area so you don't get run over by kids all day --- although i must admit the kids were pretty contained - they run specials where kids are free sometime - 4 to a room - good mix of Jamaicans and tourists stay there so there is some jamaican food every day 

after those 4 nights --- i was BORED to death and was happy to have a few more nights in Negril

----------


## booger

Hey Tizbit,
 I have the perfect place to take your kiddos too. Hint, Hint

----------


## heater

We take our daughter to Negril with us every year and she loves it.  Stay at a small hotel on the beach.  We are taking her to Isla Mujeres, Mexico for the second time in November.  Sometimes she gets confused and just says when are we going to "Jamexico".

----------


## Beebeluv

ahhh to have little people that are your responsibility.... i believe in your report you called them thing 1 and thing 2... too cute... i do remember reading on a few hotel sites that kids under 12 free... lmao.... mini tizzies i can only imagine...

----------


## Beebeluv

> Hey Tizbit,
>  I have the perfect place to take your kiddos too. Hint, Hint


oh yeah theres this place kids love in California too... that kids LOVE maybe you've heard of it... we call it DISNEYLAND...lol

----------


## booger

> oh yeah theres this place kids love in California too... that kids LOVE maybe you've heard of it... we call it DISNEYLAND...lol


True, which is close to my house......

Been there done that, she knows what I'm talking about. I'm just nudging her to push the button.

Ms Funsize,
 just do it....l.

----------


## suzengrace

Yes Tizzy..there's a great chemical brothers song(galvanize) -the main lyric is  "PUSH THE BUTTON"....I know a few women who actually raised there kids there...Your a responsible mom-you'll
have no problems sorting it out ...Would be a great experience seeing other part of the world..

----------


## TizzyATX

> hey tiz - i took my son to jamaica the first time when he was less than a year --- he's 17 now ---i found out all he needed in negril was some beach toys and a friend - now he has friends that are shouting to him out the car window at Sangsters (rolleyes lol)
> 
> we did Sunset Beach Montego Bay for 4 nights one time --- there's a water park on site and LOADS of kid activities --- there's also an adult area so you don't get run over by kids all day --- although i must admit the kids were pretty contained - they run specials where kids are free sometime - 4 to a room - good mix of Jamaicans and tourists stay there so there is some jamaican food every day 
> 
> after those 4 nights --- i was BORED to death and was happy to have a few more nights in Negril


Haha, I bet you were.  I think we would stick with non-AI, because like you said they will be happy with sand, surf, and some shovels and buckets.  Only thinking I would need a kitchenette...

Then again that "kids stay free" has a nice ring to it lol




> Hey Tizbit,
>  I have the perfect place to take your kiddos too. Hint, Hint


You're peer pressure is outta control Boog....and its NO fair cause you know it's too soon for me.  Have you already booked it?? 




> We take our daughter to Negril with us every year and she loves it.  Stay at a small hotel on the beach.  We are taking her to Isla Mujeres, Mexico for the second time in November.  Sometimes she gets confused and just says when are we going to "Jamexico".


That is super cute  :Smile: 




> ahhh to have little people that are your responsibility.... i believe in your report you called them thing 1 and thing 2... too cute... i do remember reading on a few hotel sites that kids under 12 free... lmao.... mini tizzies i can only imagine...


You should see 'em Beebe, Thing 1 is literally a shrunk down version of me to a T, only she's catching up real quick so I have to put the fear in her now!!!  lololol  :Wink:  




> oh yeah theres this place kids love in California too... that kids LOVE maybe you've heard of it... we call it DISNEYLAND...lol





> True, which is close to my house......
> 
> Been there done that, she knows what I'm talking about. I'm just nudging her to push the button.
> 
> Ms Funsize,
>  just do it....l.


I do wanna come out sometime soon and take the kids to Disneyland (some of us _havent_ been Boog  :Wink:  )

BUt yes I do know what he's talking about...and it's likely I'll cave at the last minute lol




> Yes Tizzy..there's a great chemical brothers song(galvanize) -the main lyric is  "PUSH THE BUTTON"....I know a few women who actually raised there kids there...Your a responsible mom-you'll
> have no problems sorting it out ...Would be a great experience seeing other part of the world..


Suzengrace you are not helping me ward off the peer-pressure!! LOL  I'm just dying for them have that experience.  I've tried to imagine living and raising kids in Jamaica.  I don't think Negril would be the place though....

----------


## Seveen

one last comment about kids in Jamaica --- let me tell you there is a different level of respect when they're with you --- the hustler's don't hustle --- or if they do -- I say - hey i'm with my kid respect --- I also had a chance to meet other Jamaican mothers - play with their kids and you'll be surprised how many kids are around --- you don't notice them so much when you travel single

never needed a kitchenette (frig maybe) - box food - kid was too excited to eat lol - had to learn to feed him when he was hungry - not at mealtimes --- now he did want to eat everything that walked up the beach --- the fruit lady Gem being his favorite or was it the cotton candy man - lol

----------


## booger

Tiz,
 It's booked and I'm expecting you and the munchkins to go. And I'm not asking.......

dammit

----------


## Beebeluv

oh damn.

----------


## TizzyATX

I was gonna try to finish up Day 6, but work was busy for a Friday and I have Thing 1 at the office with me adding to the distractions.  :Smile:   More on Monday....


Cheers to the freakin weekend!!

----------


## johng

Hi Tizzy,
Hope you know I was just teasin ya the other day!!!! If you are really serious about bringing your kids to JA and are into beach life may I suggest you consider Rondel Village which is located directly on the beach within walking distance to town. 

One Bedroom Villa: 
There are four of these villas,  The one bedroom villas have a view of the gardens or beach (2 beachview, 2 gardenview), a king bed in the master bedroom and queen or double murphy pull-down bed in the living room.  Each villa sleeps up to 4 people. It has a full kitchen, blender, coffee machine, etc.. So you can save a ton on food especially for the kids. Also load up the fridge with Red Stripes. Supermarkets nearby you can get whatever you need. Each Villa has its own hot tub and a backdoor, if you know what I mean. Beach is awesome, safe place, pool, restaurant, etc... Prices pretty reasonable too. Something to look into in any event.

Regards,
John

----------


## negril#1fan

I've taken my kids to Rondel....  I'd highly recommend as well....   They are getting to the age, they now should take me to Rondel....

----------


## Lady Jane

Tizzyyyyyyyy, it's Monday. Yooohoooo

----------


## TizzyATX

JohnG,  No worries, If I have _anything_ in this world, it's a sense of humor  :Wink:    Thank you so much for the info about Rondel Village.  Sounds fantastic, and is one property I clearly haven't given enough attention to.  

Negril#1fan, thank you also for that input.  BINGO! I can't wait til my kids can take me on vacation. I'm not the type of parent to be super pushy about college or careers etc, but my son has already expressed interest in being a surgeon.  I'm ALL for it son, Attaboy LOL Ok well Let me know how that pans out haha...

Lady Jane it's just a matter of copying and pasting, and attaching pics now...

It's Monday y'all.  All day long.  Hope ya'll are surviving  :Smile:

----------


## negril#1fan

My kids were probably between the ages 10-16 when I took them.  Took them twice....  It becomes a very expensive trip and very enjoyable.....  Most of my trips are myself with friends (very understanding wife)....  Big difference paying for one and paying for 6.....

----------


## Peregrine

Tiz
Took me a while to catch up on all your report, excellent stuff. You have a great attitude and some excellent friends. Life is what you make it, we all filter our world and attitude is everything.

----------


## TizzyATX

Jizzy and Booper head back up the west end.maybe on foot. Not sure.  We did stop at Spyders to grab a beer from Anita.  She guessed Jons age spot on and won herself a beer too. 



Once we got back to Catcha, we joined friends that were already at the bar.  Shauny was making special drinks for everyone including the bar staff of course because they are cool.  



Pineapple upside down cake....in a cup. Mmmmmm.  Cake vodka, pineapple, grenadine.  
This sh*t is like crack so watch yerself

----------


## TizzyATX

Kevin and Ty are not only master mixers, they are a HUGE part of the vibe here.  Always ready to join in on the fun, always smiling, always joking around.    Love these guys.  Ty has since gotten married and moved stateside.  And while we wish him all the best.... Damn he is missed!   Kevin is still holdin it down tho!

Speaking of Kevin....he was busy making countless Flaming Bobs....if you don't know about FBM's just ask Booger LOL









Tybone sang to us in the mean time.....later we discovered that Sandie can fit the whole damn mic into her mouth.  That booger is one lucky guy lol

----------


## murph

I dont know... Im pretty sure Tizzy is a dude and this TR is completely fabricated. hahaha

jk... Awesome TR Tizz!

----------


## TizzyATX

Remember....



Negril blesses with me with such moments time after time <3  Give thanks



Til next time...Miss you Cindy (in case your lurking)









Writing this trip report and taking the time to look back on these photos really takes me back to a week that felt freezeframed, just hanging there in this spectacular little part of the universe, and at the moment I had no concept of the fact that it was coming to an end.  It felt like a beginning... and I guess it really was.

----------


## TizzyATX

> My kids were probably between the ages 10-16 when I took them.  Took them twice....  It becomes a very expensive trip and very enjoyable.....  Most of my trips are myself with friends (very understanding wife)....  Big difference paying for one and paying for 6.....


You aint playing, I'm just trying to figure out how to manage with 3 ppl LOL  Probably be awhile before I make back to Negril, but when I do they will be with me. Somehow, someway...




> Tiz
> Took me a while to catch up on all your report, excellent stuff. You have a great attitude and some excellent friends. Life is what you make it, we all filter our world and attitude is everything.


Hi Peregrine, thank you VERY much for such a cool compliment, and also for your time!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## TizzyATX

> I dont know... Im pretty sure Tizzy is a dude and this TR is completely fabricated. hahaha
> 
> jk... Awesome TR Tizz!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Busted  :Cool: 

(Thanks Murph!)

----------


## 68Stang

Tizzy..I really enjoyed your trip report.  The pics were awsome, and gave us some ideas about where to go on our next adventure in Negril.
Good luck on the future trip.

----------


## TizzyATX

Thanks Stang!  I actually already went on my next trip, so check back when you see the new TR on board!!  In fact this one isn't done yet either......hell this night isn't even over yet lol  :Wink:

----------


## 68Stang

will do!! :Big Grin:   and we are jealous!  Wish we could be back there too..but have to wait until school's out..

----------


## *vi*

Tizzy I swear, you are the true example of what having a ball in Negril is all about!  I keep coming back to your report to get my hourly smile fix and you never fail me.  Even if it's just a comment to someone I enjoy every peeking in.  so glad you have another one line up!

----------


## papamark

"Writing this trip report and taking the time to look back on these photos really takes me back to a week that felt freezeframed, just hanging there in this spectacular little part of the universe, and at the moment I had no concept of the fact that it was coming to an end. It felt like a beginning... and I guess it really was."

Love your description! 
Thumbs up Tizzy...

----------


## Eden

> Thanks Stang!  I actually already went on my next trip, so check back when you see the new TR on board!!  In fact this one isn't done yet either......hell this night isn't even over yet lol


Hahaha Tizzy!  I guess I didn't read your report from the very beginning, because this whole time I was thinking this _was_ your most recent trip! I'm thinking, wow, how cool that you and Jon made it back to Negril a 2nd time!   :Embarrassment:   Now, I'm back on track, and looking forward to your next report! :Cool:

----------


## kaycee

> Hahaha Tizzy!  I guess I didn't read your report from the very beginning, because this whole time I was thinking this _was_ your most recent trip! I'm thinking, wow, how cool that you and Jon made it back to Negril a 2nd time!    Now, I'm back on track, and looking forward to your next report!




I thought the same thing!!

----------


## johng

Hi Tizzy,
Although I have to admit I really haven't followed your TR in close detail I have been able to glean that you are a fun loving, good person (despite what some of your pics show, HAHAHA just kidding). Most importantly I read what a loving mother you are to your children and how important they are to you. It would be wonderful if some day you are able to bring them with you to Negril to share the beauty and love that dwells there. Hope you are able to manage it sooner than later.
Irie

----------


## booger

> Hi Tizzy,
> Although I have to admit I really haven't followed your TR in close detail I have been able to glean that you are a fun loving, good person (despite what some of your pics show, HAHAHA just kidding). Most importantly I read what a loving mother you are to your children and how important they are to you. It would be wonderful if some day you are able to bring them with you to Negril to share the beauty and love that dwells there. Hope you are able to manage it sooner than later.
> Irie


yep, and I have made it my mission to see it thru. Line up dude......

----------


## johng

My Two Sons


You got it all wrong man I got more than I can handle as it is.  It's all you!!!!

----------


## booger

> My Two Sons
> 
> 
> You got it all wrong man I got more than I can handle as it is.  It's all you!!!!


lol, my wife is her bestie. Swing again.

----------


## johng

Took my boys to Negril when they were 7 and 9, stayed at Rondel Village!! They still talk about it today askin when we're goin back???

----------


## TizzyATX

JohnG, no worries LOL,  I think he had a couple rum drinks last night and put on his big brother cape :-)  It's looking like I might make it to Negril with Thing 1 and Thing 2 sooner than I had been thinking!! Very exciting!  Absolutely they make my world a beautiful place.  In the past my trips to Negril were a little break from the grind at home, from being mom (and dad) A week of letting loose and having some grown folk fun to recharge that young at heart spirit haha  :Stick Out Tongue:   BUT I'm really looking forward to the next trip being all about showing my children the island and culture that I have fallen so hard for.  It's going to be SO different lol.  Anyways, Thanks so much for your nice post and for sharing the photos of your boys, then and now.  Really nice looking young men you've raised.  And Props 2 you for giving them the opportunity to experience a different world at such a young impressionable age, I'm sure they are so grateful for that and will always cherish those memories   :Smile: 

BOOGER!!!!! so stoked  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TizzyATX

> Tizzy I swear, you are the true example of what having a ball in Negril is all about!  I keep coming back to your report to get my hourly smile fix and you never fail me.  Even if it's just a comment to someone I enjoy every peeking in.  so glad you have another one line up!


Vi, you are sooo sweet and btw I'm inhaling your TR like fresh island air, it's super nice!! Thanks for returning those smiles   :Smile:   I can only speak for myself but after this last trip (next report),  I think sometimes I have TOO much fun in Negril. LOL  




> "Writing this trip report and taking the time to look back on these photos really takes me back to a week that felt freezeframed, just hanging there in this spectacular little part of the universe, and at the moment I had no concept of the fact that it was coming to an end. It felt like a beginning... and I guess it really was."
> 
> Love your description! 
> Thumbs up Tizzy...


Thanks papamark  :Big Grin: 




> Hahaha Tizzy!  I guess I didn't read your report from the very beginning, because this whole time I was thinking this _was_ your most recent trip! I'm thinking, wow, how cool that you and Jon made it back to Negril a 2nd time!    Now, I'm back on track, and looking forward to your next report!





> I thought the same thing!!


LMAO.  I wish

----------


## johng

Yea Tizzy,

Don't know Booger and was a little surprised by his post but now I get the picture. I have visited Negril more times than I can remember and most often took a camera with me so hence on most of my posts I add some pics. I'm sure you understand that I wasn't coming on or anything but just wishing that a person (you) who seems to have an uphill battle can fight through the noise and enjoy your life, especially with your kids. Thanks for your kind words about my boys, they get their good looks from their Mom luckily. I love my boys more than life itself and the point I was making about getting to Negril sooner than later is that who knows what the future brings so live life the fullest you can now. In a blink of an eye your children will be grown and out of the house so any real high quality time you can spend with them is the best investment in everybody's future, memories never to be forgotten.
Best Regards

----------


## booger

> Yea Tizzy,
> 
> Don't know Booger and was a little surprised by his post but now I get the picture. I have visited Negril more times than I can remember and most often took a camera with me so hence on most of my posts I add some pics. I'm sure you understand that I wasn't coming on or anything but just wishing that a person (you) who seems to have an uphill battle can fight through the noise and enjoy your life, especially with your kids. Thanks for your kind words about my boys, they get their good looks from their Mom luckily. I love my boys more than life itself and the point I was making about getting to Negril sooner than later is that who knows what the future brings so live life the fullest you can now. In a blink of an eye your children will be grown and out of the house so any real high quality time you can spend with them is the best investment in everybody's future, memories never to be forgotten.
> Best Regards


I need to figure out how to express that fact that I was clearly joking..... Not one to take shots sitting behind a keyboard.
All good Johng!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Singing with Steve was a blast , can't wait to do that again.
It was a super day , with super people.

----------


## TizzyATX

No, I didn't think you were coming on at all lol. I think he's gotten used to it happening on occasion, and was being funny.  Sometimes his humor comes across different in text  :Wink:   BUt yes I totally got where you were coming from and agree that one just should not be slowed down by all that noise.  Life is too short.  FULLjoy!!

I don't think I'm alone when I say any and all the pics that you share on this board are appreciated.  I especially love seeing the pictures of Negril from times past.  I envy all the boardies that share stories and photos of the "old Negril" but am so thankful ya'll are here to give me a glimpse  :Wink:

----------


## johng

Bob Marley's House on Hope Road in Kingston 1980 (before he died)

----------


## JamericanNC

Tizzy, I can no longer lurk after seeing the posts about bringing your kids to Jamaica.  I first brought mine when they were 5 and 8, and they've been back 5 times since then, and are now 14 and 17!  The lessons they've learned there and the exposure to a culture different than the "gimme, gimme, gimme" here in the States has been valuable beyond words.  Highly recommend it!!

Some pics as they've grown through the years:

----------


## TizzyATX

Hi Jamerican!!  Thnk so much for popping in here, and for sharing about your experience travelling with your boys. I appreciate that so much. You have a beautiful family and its pretty obvious that yall have a great time together. Nothing better than that!! Love the pics  :Big Grin:  

JohnG that is way cool!

----------


## Eden

> Yea Tizzy,
> 
> Don't know Booger and was a little surprised by his post but now I get the picture. I have visited Negril more times than I can remember and most often took a camera with me so hence on most of my posts I add some pics. I'm sure you understand that I wasn't coming on or anything but just wishing that a person (you) who seems to have an uphill battle can fight through the noise and enjoy your life, especially with your kids. Thanks for your kind words about my boys, they get their good looks from their Mom luckily. I love my boys more than life itself and the point I was making about getting to Negril sooner than later is that who knows what the future brings so live life the fullest you can now. In a blink of an eye your children will be grown and out of the house so any real high quality time you can spend with them is the best investment in everybody's future, memories never to be forgotten.
> Best Regards
> 
> Attachment 30264


Johng,
You have two handsome young men!  So nice they got to experience Negril with you.  My kids love going to Negril, and we always have a blast there together.  And, for what its worth, I don't think you have said anything inappropriate to Tizzy.  I think your comments have all been very nice and respectful.  Enjoyed your beautiful photos, too!  Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## Eden

> JohnG, no worries LOL,  I think he had a couple rum drinks last night and put on his big brother cape :-)  It's looking like I might make it to Negril with Thing 1 and Thing 2 sooner than I had been thinking!! Very exciting!  Absolutely they make my world a beautiful place.  In the past my trips to Negril were a little break from the grind at home, from being mom (and dad) A week of letting loose and having some grown folk fun to recharge that young at heart spirit haha   BUT I'm really looking forward to the next trip being all about showing my children the island and culture that I have fallen so hard for.  It's going to be SO different lol.  Anyways, Thanks so much for your nice post and for sharing the photos of your boys, then and now.  Really nice looking young men you've raised.  And Props 2 you for giving them the opportunity to experience a different world at such a young impressionable age, I'm sure they are so grateful for that and will always cherish those memories  
> 
> 
> BOOGER!!!!! so stoked


Tizzy, that's such awesome news that you decided to bring your kids with you to Negril!!!  I know it will be a much different kind of trip for you with them along, but I think you will still have a lot of fun, especially seeing everything new again thru their eyes!  So excited for you and for them! Yay!

----------


## TizzyATX

Day 6 cont.  

The plan for the last night was to set off Chinese lanterns at Ivans.  Well several people brought more than enough.  Should we do a practice launch?  YES of course we should.  Made sense especially in hindsightall the issues with crashing and whatnot.  





Somewhere in the mix, a few of us got into a little trouble.  I want to say Jon started it by jumping from the railing at Ivans, closest to the cliff edge (Never try this folks). I guess me and Sandie dove in after that.  Barbara told us to get our crazy selves out of the water. 
No arguments. 







Daisy said I tried REAL hard to convince her that now was the perfect time to get over her all her fears...she should leap right off a cliff at night into rough waters that are hiding lionfish and sea urchins.  She opted out.  I told her I'd protect her  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lolol  
Anyways I'm guessing that's what's going on in this pic...



_Although we are all three very strong swimmers, I want to be the first to say that jumping under those conditions was stupid and I dont recommend it.  Ive really given a lot of second thought to diving/swimming in less than ideal conditions, since the most recent tragedies at Catcha Falling Star.  Please always exercise extreme caution when jumping the cliffs on the west end. _

----------


## TizzyATX

And it’s a Success.  We are official lantern launchers.  They are awesome…







Here it goes...



Aint that something?!




Ivan’s is fun and all, but it does close down at 10 PM so…

We’re going to DeBar for Jerk chicken and cold beer YAY!

----------


## johng

Eden,
Thanks for your kind words. I'm sure your kids are very grateful for your love and kindness!!! I am blessed in what I have in my life and I'm sure you feel the same. My favorite mantra is "Count your blessings, not your problems".

Positive Vibrations!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWhCJXOVK18

----------


## Tanfastic

Tizz the night I met Booger I was pretty far out there after drinking 2 or 16 scotch on the rocks. I came within a second of stripping and going off the cliffs that night at Ivan's, but Mrs. DD talked me off the ledge (again!) instead we went back to CSA that night and got yelled at for skinny dipping. The next day I thought about it and thanked her for saving me from not making a good decision.

----------


## booger

> Tizz the night I met Booger I was pretty far out there after drinking 2 or 16 scotch on the rocks. I came within a second of stripping and going off the cliffs that night at Ivan's, but Mrs. DD talked me off the ledge (again!) instead we went back to CSA that night and got yelled at for skinny dipping. The next day I thought about it and thanked her for saving me from not making a good decision.


that was a great night.... We both struggled to speak a full sentence, but said so much.

I jumped in naked a few times, however my single thought was an eel might swim up and bite my manhood. Seriously, well that and Jaws picking his teeth with my thigh.

Since I have had two run ins with sharks, I'm doing my best not to make it a third times a charm......

----------


## TizzyATX

Tanfastic, it sounds like I should take notes from Mrs. DD   :Wink:  One wknd when I  flew into LB, he had us a room for that night.  So we went down to the main strip to eat and have drinks etc...  When the bars closed, buses had stopped running so we are on foot now....and somehow I end up in my skivvies following him off a bridge. I love that about him though.  Always fun times LOL  

Booger what?!? i'm interested in hearing more about these shark run-ins.....

----------


## TizzyATX

> Tizzy, that's such awesome news that you decided to bring your kids with you to Negril!!!  I know it will be a much different kind of trip for you with them along, but I think you will still have a lot of fun, especially seeing everything new again thru their eyes!  So excited for you and for them! Yay!


Thanks Eden. I'm super happy just thinking about it  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lax1724

> Tanfastic, it sounds like I should take notes from Mrs. DD   One wknd when I  flew into LB, he had us a room for that night.  So we went down to the main strip to eat and have drinks etc...  When the bars closed, buses had stopped running so we are on foot now....and somehow I end up in my skivvies following him off a bridge. I love that about him though.  Always fun times LOL  
> 
> Booger what?!? i'm interested in hearing more about these shark run-ins.....


This would be a perfect time for Booger to go all Leslie Chow on us.

----------


## Eden

> Thanks Eden. I'm super happy just thinking about it



When are you planning to take the kids to Negril?  Who knows, maybe we will be there at the same time with our kids.  :Cool:

----------


## TizzyATX

> This would be a perfect time for Booger to go all Leslie Chow on us.


Booger?  




> When are you planning to take the kids to Negril?  Who knows, maybe we will be there at the same time with our kids.


Check messages  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Not too much I can tell you about this night so Ill let the pictures speak for me, and lets just say finding some I could post was not super easy.   Lotsa Rum, Stripes, Subs, Laughs, and plenty of crazy.  






BELLY LAUGH

Attachment 30305







Attachment 30309






Found photo evidence that we made one more late night stop at MiYard.  Im gonna go out on a limb and say our mission was more redstripe and egg sandwiches.   






We brought people back to Country Country with us, and I dont really have any recollection anymore of what happened with all that.  

One more full day

----------


## Tanfastic

> Tanfastic, it sounds like I should take notes from Mrs. DD   One wknd when I  flew into LB, he had us a room for that night.  So we went down to the main strip to eat and have drinks etc...  When the bars closed, buses had stopped running so we are on foot now....and somehow I end up in my skivvies following him off a bridge. I love that about him though.  Always fun times LOL  
> 
> Booger what?!? i'm interested in hearing more about these shark run-ins.....


We talk about this all the time, but did you ever notice how most of these crazy events start with "after having a few drinks we decided to ..." 

Booger, I'm with Tizzy, I want to hear more about the shark incident!

----------


## johng

Since you're on that subject!!!

----------


## booger

> This would be a perfect time for Booger to go all Leslie Chow on us.



LOL, but what if I want to go all Patent Dude on you?

The stories are better served over a few rounds..... I will say I left my wife out there with the first one.

----------


## booger

Tiz, that night out at Eddie's was a blast. I looked back at my pics and had the same problem as you. Curious, how did +1 turn silver?

----------


## STRIPER

I think it's safe ta say at this point were all drinking,what about these sharks?

----------


## johng



----------

